# 2020 & Beyond Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge



## Jade Feria (Dec 22, 2017)

*WELCOME TO THE 2020 & BEYOND DELIGHTFULLY DELICIOUS DEEP CONDITIONING CHALLENGE!!
*​This challenge was started because we sometimes get a little lazy and don't want to do all that's necessary for our hair to grow faster, retain more length, and become healthier, stronger, and more manageable, so the challenge helps us to encourage each other to remain consistent and persistent. 

This challenge is for everyone - natural, texlaxed, texturized, relaxed, and transitioning - and will last from *January 1st 2018 to December 31st, 2018*. You can start whenever you like. 



*Here is what you will need for this challenge:*

1. Simplicity is still key in this challenge. 

2. Deep conditioning is required a minimum of once per week, be it on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once every 10-14 days would suffice. 

3. Shampooing more than once a week is *not* required. 

4. You may deep condition with heat (steam/conditioning heat caps, bonnet dryers, or hot towels and plastic cap - Samanthajones Technique) for at least 30 minutes to an hour using the deep conditioner of your choice.

5. And/or you may deep condition without heat wearing a plastic cap from a couple of hours to overnight if you dare - and wash out the following morning.

6. Please check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 

7. Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.
8. Please post your starting progress pic at the beginning of the challenge, and the last one will be required by*December 27th-31st, 2018* when the challenge will end.
​*LADIES, I NEED A LIST OF THE GREAT CONDITIONERS YOU ARE USING SO I CAN LIST THEM HERE. SOME EXAMPLES OF DEEP CONDITIONERS THAT CAN BE USED ARE:*

22nd Century Deep Conditioner
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner
Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream 
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment Oil Conditioner (great for shedding) 
Alter Ego Nourishing Rebalancing Conditioner 
Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Mud Mask 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake Moisturizing Deep Conditioner 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Buriti Moringa Hair Mask 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Green Tea Milk & Honey Moisturizing Mask 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hibiscus & Pomegranate Moisturizing Deep Conditioner 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Marula & Honey Moisturizing Conditioner 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner - strengthening/moisturizing 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask (moisturizing, protein-free)
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Red Raspberry & Mint Hair Mask 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ultra Conditioning Souffle (moisturizing, protein-free)
Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment (protein)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (mild protein) 
As I Am Hydration Elation Intensive Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner 
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein) 
Aubrey Organics Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask (protein) 
Aubrey Organis Isand naturals Conditioner 
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment
Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Masque 
Bekura Cocao Bark 
Bekura Vanilla Whiskey 
Bekura YAM Nectar 
Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner 
Biolage FortetherapieCera-Repair Treatment (both at-home and professional) 
Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment (both at-home and professional) 
Biolage Hydrating and Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm 
Camille Rose Naturals Algae Renew Deep Conditioner
Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment (moisturizing, protein-free)
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie 
Creme Of Nature Conditioning Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner 
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (moisturizing, protein-free)
Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint Deep Treatment Masque
Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Double Moisture Overnight Mask 
Darcy's Botanicals Moisturizing Deep Conditioner 
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Deep Conditioner 
Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment 
Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi All Natural Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment (mild protein) 
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner 
Federic Fekai Hair Mask with Shea Butter 
Garnier Avocado Mask 
Garnier Damage Erasing Butter 
Garnier Whole Blends Honey Treasure mask 
GVP Conditioning Balm (from Sally's) 
Hairveda Acaiberry Phytokeratin Restorative Conditioner 
Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Mask (moisturizing, protein-free)
ICON Inner Home Moisture Mask 
J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner 
Jakeala Ginger Mustard Seed (Dope) Deep Conditioner 
Jakeala Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Conditioner 
Jakeala Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask 
Jakeala Matcha Green Tea Avocado Hair Mask 
Jason Natural Thin to Thick hair & Scalp Therapy Extra Volume Conditioner 
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein) 
Joico K Pak Intensive Hydrator Conditioner 
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm 
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner 
Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor (protein) 
Kera Minerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner 
Keracare Humecto (in the tub) 
Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque
Kerastase Cristalliste Masque
Kerastase Densifique Masque Densite 
Kerastase Discipline Maskeratine
Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense
Kerastase Nutritive Oleo Relax Masque
Kerastase Resistance Therapiste Masque
Kindred Butters Avocado Moss Deep Conditioner
Kindred Butters Joe Joe Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Kindred Butters Mango and Pumpkin Seed Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Kinky-Curly Stellar Strands Deep Conditioner
KJ Naturals Neapolitan Hair Growth Conditioner 
KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner 
Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener
LeKair Cholesterol (mild protein) 
L'oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Conditioner 
L'oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm
L'oreal Total Repair Extreme Emergency Recovery Mask
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango 
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque 
Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint Deep Conditioner 
Miss Key 10 in 1 Conditioner 
Mixed Chicks Detangling Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (mild protein) 
Mizani Microfusion Conditioner 
Mizani Moisturefuse 
Mizani Thermasmooth 
MOP C-System Conditioner 
Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask 
Moroccanoil Restorative Hair Mask 
My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask
My Honey Child Olive You Deep Conditioner 
Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner 
NaturelleGrow Bamboo & Silk - strengthening 
NaturelleGrow Grow Thick - moisturizing/strengthening 
NaturelleGrow Herbal Blends DC - moisturizing/strengthening 
NaturelleGrow Intense Deep Conditioner 
NaturelleGrow Mango & Coconut DC - moisturizing 
NaturelleGrow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
NaturelleGrow Natural Aloe & Avocado - strengthening 
NaturelleGrow Sweet Greens Deep Conditioner - moisturizing/strengthening
NaturelleGrow Vanilla Fig - moisturizing 
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein) 
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner 
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque (mild to moderate protein) 
Nioxin Scalp Therapy #3 for fine chemically enhanced hair (mild to moderate protein) 
NuNaat Keratin Conditioner (protein) 
Nutrogena Triple Moisture Treatment 
Obia Naturals Babassu Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner 
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise
Organics Hair Mayonnaise Treatment for Damaged Hair (mild protein) 
ORS Replenishing Pak (mild protein/moisturizing) 
Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask 
Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask 
Phytojojoba Mask 
Queen Helene Cholesterol 
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream 
Rene Furtere Karite Intense Nourishing Mask (mild protein) 
Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask 
Shapely's Mane N Tail 
Shea Moisture JBCO Strengthen, Grow & Restore Treatment Masque 
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque 
Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex 10-in-1 Renewal System Masque 
Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab Anti-Breakage Strengthening Masque
Shecentit Riche Moisture Masque 
Shescentit Curl Moist Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Silicon Mix Conditioner 
Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss Conditioner
Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic
TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask
The Mane Choice Green Tea and Carrot Deep Conditioner 
Tresemme Natural Conditioner 
True by Made Beautiful Intense Treatment Masque
Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner (by Cathy Howse) 
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner 


​*Those who want to join, please like this post, post in this thread. Let us know:

How long do you plan to be in the challenge?
How often will you DC?
What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?
What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?
Starting photo:
*
*Remember to always have fun!!! Let’s GROW!!!!!! *​


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 22, 2017)

***


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 22, 2017)

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *All year
*How often will you DC? *1x per week, up to 2x per week in the winter​*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? *I have about 60 containers in my stash. Top 5 are Annabelle's Perfect Blend Ultra Conditioning SoufflÏe, Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC, Carol's Daughter Rhassoul Clay Mask, Mielle Organics Babassu Oil & Mint DC, and Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Double Moisture Overnight Mask. Also will be trying out some DCs from Kindred Butters, Sarenzo Beauty, J. Monique's, Shescentit, and the brands named in the top 5. I also make Ayurvedic glosses with my DCs. 
*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? *Natural, 4a-ish/very coily, medium to low porosity, fine to medium strands
*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? *Super hydration for better retention; stronger, thicker hair/strands
*Starting photo: *Sorry for blurriness.
 

ETA: Wet hair with leave-in


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 22, 2017)

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge?  All year
How often will you DC?  1x per week
What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? Mielle Organics Babassu Mint, Curl Junkie Repair Me, Jakeala hair masks (I have 3)
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? Natural, 4ab, fine strands, low porosity, low to medium density
What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? Length retention to reach waist length with healthy hair and more density. 
Starting photo:  will post later*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm Here for 2018.

Using a Variety of: 
Proteins
Moistures
Masks
Treatments
Balancers
Deep Treatments

All with Heat.  Either Dryer or Steamer

Once per Week.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm here for it!
*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *All year round
*How often will you DC? *Once a week
*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? *Various, mainly Shea Moisture
*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size,etc)? *natural, 4a
*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? *Retain moisture=length & healthier hair. I also hope to achieve thicker hair.
*Starting photo: *I'll post it next week, wash day.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Add me please....

How long do you plan to be in the challenge? For the whole year of 2018 *

*How often will you DC?* *1x week*

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?** My main boo will be Keracare Humecto and Keracare Dry & Itchy Scalp Conditioner. I plan to try out others 1 at a time though just for variety. I also will be adding Ayurvedic herbs as least once a month to my DC's. I will challenge myself to sit under the dryer for 30 - 40 mins to see if heat will make a difference overtime.*

*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? **Natural,  Fine hair with Normal Porosity *

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?* *I want to keep my hair soft, manageable,  moisturized and strong hair so I can retain as much length as possible.*

*Starting photo:   *


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2017)

I dc'ed last night, overnight under a plastic cap, with TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask. My hair was like butter this morning when i rinsed it out. I think i have found a new staple...i know, I'm late to the party lol.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 22, 2017)

wheezy807 said:


> I dc'ed last night, overnight under a plastic cap, with TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask. My hair was like butter this morning when i rinsed it out. I think i have found a new staple...i know, I'm late to the party lol.


You and I both, I just started using it myself lol. I mixed it in a gloss though; so far I haven't used it alone. Hmmm, I might do that today.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm in for 2018. 

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *
All of 2018.

*How often will you DC?*
At least once a week. I need to regain consistency with my washes. 

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
Tried and trues: APB UCS, APB PMM, Mielle Organics, Mill Creek Botanical's Jojoba, Aphogee Two Step, Clay with Silk Amino Acids.
*
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?*
Natural, fine-medium strands, low-normal porosity.

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Better elasticity with moisture/ protein balance. Longer, healthy hair.

*Starting photo: *will update.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello - I'm in for 2018. 

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *
All of 2018.

*How often will you DC?*
1 -2 times weekly 

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream, APB UCS,  Mielle Organics, Mane Chrise, Naturelle Grow, Komaza Care
*
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?*
Texlaxed, high to normal porosity, medium strands

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Healthier hair

*Starting photo: *Will update with a picture after I trim my ends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm in again! 
*
How long do you plan to be in the challenge? 





How often will you DC?*
Every week or biweekly.

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture
JOICO K- Pak Reconstruct Conditioner
JOICO K-Pak Deep Penetrating Constructor
JOICO Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm

*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?*
Natural, WSL, fine strands, normal porosity

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Healthy, strong, shiny hair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 22, 2017)

I am in for 2018.

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *
All of 2018.

*How often will you DC?*
At least once a week.

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
APB Not Easily Broken DC, SSI Restore and Repair Mask, APB Bamboo and Algae DC (main ones)
I do have others I will be using to use up my stash:
Curl Junkie Deep Fix
Bekura Babassu Conditioner Drench
SSI Pomegranate Pear Restorative Mask
MC Green Tea and Carrot Mask to name a few
*
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?*
Natural, fine strands, medium density, medium-low porosity

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Healthy hair

*Starting photo: I will post but I am not trying to grow out my hair. *


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m in. Be back later!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm in. I'll try to stay the entire year 

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge?*
All of 2018
*
How often will you DC?*
At least once per week

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
J Monique's Wheat Grass & Spinach
J Monique's Burdock Root & Nettle
J Monique's Hibiscus & Broccoli
J Monique's Irish Moss & Cocoa
J Monique's Triple Seaweed
*
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?*
Natural, fine, 4a, low porosity

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Balance of moisture and strength


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2017)

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge?*
All of 2018
*
How often will you DC?*
1x per week

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
APB Not Easily Broken
APB Keratin
*
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?*
Natural, fine, 4b, on the higher porosity side

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Moisture with a good amount of strength to aid in length retention.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 24, 2017)

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? All year

How often will you DC? 2-3x a week

What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? Manechoice easy on the curls detangling hydration conditioner, Giovanni Smooth as silk conditioner, Aphogee 2 minute conditioner, ORS replenishing deep conditioner and any other conditions i feel like trying

What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?Texlaxed

What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? Length retention, Moisture balance, healthy hair and ends

Starting photo: will add a picture shortly*


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 25, 2017)

Should we start posting here, too? 

Pre-Poo: Vatika, NW21 and Castor oil
Pre-Poo 2: Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Shampoo: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture
Protein: JOICO K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (under the heat cap)
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture (under the heat cap)

Merry Christmas


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 25, 2017)

Im ready!
I will deep condition every 2 weeks or with take down of my protective style.
I use Giovanni and Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner....(looking for other great products)
I DC with my heating cap every time.
I may try to DC in my protective style when I can...
I will do this for the entire year of 2018
DC every 2 weeks
I am 100% natural
Im hoping to retain more length and have better moisture control in 2018


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 25, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> *Should we start posting here, too? *
> 
> Pre-Poo: Vatika, NW21 and Castor oil
> Pre-Poo 2: Cantu ACV Root Rinse
> ...


Yes, I'll just continue from this challenge from this point forward.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Used Shea Moisture Manuka Intensive Hydration Masque for the first time last night. I put a oil blend on top. I loved it!! It smells so good too. I DC'd for 40 mins under dryer.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 30, 2017)

I used Mielle Organics Babassu Oil & Mint Deep Conditioner overnight.  This stuff smells great and i great for my hair.  I love it!


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 30, 2017)

Deep conditioned today with Mane choice Easy on the curls conditioner mixed with organics Hair Mayonnaise with loads of Curly Proverbs ayurvedic oil.....used heat to steam for over an hour. My hair felt delightfully happy afterwards


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2017)

It had been a couple of weeks since wash day, so I started my wash on Friday with a scalp dermabrasion treatment, followed by a protein DC with Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor. I liked how this snotty bit of goodness felt on my hair. As I rubbed it in, coils and squiggles were reappearing. Left on for 30mins, my hair felt springy upon rinsing. 

I topped a kalpi tone rinse with moisture DC; Alikay Avocado Cream on left and APB UCS on right, all topped with coconut oil (on roots) and castor oil (roots and ends). 

I've styled my hair up but I'm still waiting for it to fully dry before making my assessment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
Please "mention me" when you do your final assessment.  I would like to hear more about Alikay's Avocado.  I've had it in my stash for a minute but never used it. 

Was tempted to get a b/up during the Sales but didn't.  I don't know if its the color or what, but for some reason, I keep skipping past it for other DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

Under Dryer with:
Hydratherma Naturals Protein DC'er

Will Steam with:
Naturelle Grow's Mashmallow, Slippery Elm DC'er


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Please "mention me" when you do your final assessment.  I would like to hear more about Alikay's Avocado.  I've had it in my stash for a minute but never used it.
> 
> Was tempted to get a b/up during the Sales but didn't.  I don't know if its the color or what, but for some reason, I keep skipping past it for other DC'ers.



@IDareT'sHair That colour had me like when I opened it. It is reeally green isn't it? I've been meaning to try it for some time (and that honey and sage one).

The Avocado has much less slip than UCS but still had my hair feeling soft upon application. It seemed to penetrate well. On initial inspection after rinsing, the Alikay side looked more elongated but felt as soft as the UCS side (wet). I don't think I like the scent (minty/eucalyptusy/herby). It isn't bad or strong but I know I'm spoiled with APB's scented delights.

...but there's a lot of green.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd
That Green got me like

Awww I thought it was gone smell fruity or something.  Thanks for the Heads-Up.

I really like the Honey & Sage even though it's a weird baby poop color but it works great.
I have that too.

Agreed about APB's Scents!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 31, 2017)

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *At least through til Jan 2019, longer if I find it helpful
*How often will you DC? *Weekly minimum, sometimes twice a week
*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? *I’m trying to restrain myself from buying more DCs til I use these up (which I will be actively doing) 1. SM manuka Honey DC
2. Eden BW Jojoba Monoi DC 3. Naturelle Majestic Oil Hydrating Repair 4. Theorie Green Tea Mask 5. Ouidad Omega 3 Replenishing Rx
*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? *Natural- Type 4, normal porosity, fine strands, O-shaped coils, high density and high shrinkage, pretty uniform pattern/density/strands across my head.
*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? *Longer, healthier, more manageable hair
*Starting photo:*
Starting photo doesn’t want to be added after posting (edited in) so I’ll just do a comparison update post at my next length check


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

I just dced under my HotHead heating cap with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. Stuff makes my hair incredibly soft.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 1, 2018)

DCing now with APB Not Easily Broken DC, sprayed Colorful Neutral Protein Filler underneath, under softball bonnet dryer for 30 minutes
Applied Ayurvedic oil mix on roots


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2018)

I washed in shower with Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo and dcd with Kerastase Therapiste  (the last of it). I'm not sure if I will repurchase right away.


----------



## beauti (Jan 3, 2018)

How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *Entire journey *
How often will you DC? *Biweekly *
What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? *Mielle Organics babassu mint, Macadamia Professional original masque, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm*
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? *Natural *
What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? *Moisture/protein balance, healthy strands*


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dc'ing w/ Keracare Dry & Itch Conditioner (this conditioner has so much slip!) and added olive oil on top. Under the dryer now, I plan to DC for about 40 mins w/ heat.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm doing a DC overnight with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil And Mint Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 6, 2018)

I DC'ed yesterday with Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water DC about 2 hours with no heat.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2018)

Overnight pre-poo/ pretreat: Philip Kingsley Elasticizer Extreme topped with ayurvedic oil and castor oil on ends.
Clay
Moisture DC with Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream- my hair felt good for the week so I'll put this to the test this week.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello everyone
I have been a lurker on this site for soooooo long, and have recently gotten the nerve to start posting. This being my first post, I wasn't sure which thread I should start with, but this seemed like a pretty nice choice.  One reason I have decided to finally start posting is because I have *coarse* strands which, from my long time as a lurker, I feel is uncommon here. Many members seem to have fine strands, and the ones who do have coarse strands seem to have high porosity hair which I definitely don't have. I'm hoping that by posting I can get feedback from all of you and it will help me figure out how I can take better care of my hair.

Now to the questions...
*
How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *_All of 2018..
_
*How often will you DC? *_Right now I am going to shoot for twice a week.
_
*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? *_I'm not entirely sure. Right now, I have SM Purification Mask and a DC from Eden Body Works (not sure of the name entirely?). I would like to try more when I get the chance, but so far these are the only two I have. I just bought them for Christmas and they arrived today! I have a lot of hair and am worried that these two DCs will be gone in no time so I am thinking of diluting them with water.
_
*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? *_Natural. Somewhere between MBL and WL. Maybe 3C, not entirely sure. Low Porosity. High Density. Coarse Strands. Very dry hair that would like to curl if only it were more hydrated. 
_
*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? *_I'm hoping I can drastically increase the amount of moisture is in my strands at any given time (which is always the goal I suppose but my hair is soooo dry that's the main focus). My hair is not too hard to manage or detangle, but I hope regular DCs will streamline the washing and styling process. Also, I hope it will allow my curls to become more defined so I can actually wear my hair out and not feel like I have to hide my hair in buns everyday. 
_
*Starting photo: 
  
Both pics are of my hair after I rinsed out DC that had dried in my hair and then I put in a LI (which is really just a rinse out conditioner). This is t-shirt dried hair for like 7 minutes. 
*


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 6, 2018)

For those of you using the Mielle Organics DC, how are you stretching your jar for multiple uses? I feel like my hair would use up half if not all in one use...


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 6, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> *Starting photo: *_I'm very self conscious and don't take many photos but I will see if I can get around to taking one._


@CurlyWhoCrux  You always can take a pic of your hair wet or with conditioner.  That's what i plan on doing. I had a stylist that i used to go to get my hair flat ironed but now I'm in a different state, pretty much a diyer.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> For those of you using the Mielle Organics DC, how are you stretching your jar for multiple uses? I feel like my hair would use up half if not all in one use...



@CurlyWhoCrux I like this DC but it is simply too small. I think I can get about 4 uses out of it if I concentrate really hard on not being heavy handed (because of how it tends to sink into my strands) but I always come back to the tub with a stupidly small amount left. I think that was the long way of saying 3 lol.

ETA: my hair is around APL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2018)

Pre-Rx:
Ayurvedic Blend w/Ayurvedic Oil (Wrapped in Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap)

Treat:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (under Dryer 20 minutes)

DC:
BoBeam Buttercream DC'er (under Steamer 30 minutes)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 6, 2018)

@CurlyWhoCrux Maybe buy a tub of conditioner that will last longer for you like Keracare Humecto it's a very moisturizing conditioner that will last for a very long time. Try a smaller bottle to see if your hair likes it first and then buy the bigger tub if you do.


----------



## beauti (Jan 6, 2018)

*@CurlyWhoCrux I dc on damp hair so I use less product. One container can last me 2, sometimes 3 uses and I have very thick hair. Plus this product is so rich you dont need to slather too much, and this is coming from someone who is usually heavy handed. Hth*


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jan 6, 2018)

I'll be joining this challenge 

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *Entire year of 2018
*How often will you DC? *At least once a week
*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? *
1. Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque
2. Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
3. Queen Helene SuperCholesterol
*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?*
Natural, course hair, high porosity
*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Length retention and maintain healthy hair
*Starting photo: *Later...


----------



## beauti (Jan 6, 2018)

*Not sure whether to dc with my beloved mielle organics babassu mint or the sample size (2oz) of ultra rich  moisture masque from macadamia professional....will update after dc sometime today*


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 7, 2018)

Currently dcing with TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask under a plastic cap. I'll probably rinse out in a couple of hrs or so...


----------



## fifigirl (Jan 7, 2018)

Deep conditioned with Mane choice easy on the curls after my henna treatment for an hour 20minutes whilst worked out...totally in love with this conditioner, it being my first time using it....My hair was properly detangled, soft and moisturised.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 7, 2018)

DCing for an hour with SSI Repair and Restore mask with Zenia Ayurvedic Oil on scalp, with body heat


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 8, 2018)

On Saturday, I DC'ed with the Eden Body Works Jojoba Monoi DC. It's super thick. I was planning on diluting it with water before I even opened it to extend the life of the jar, but I would have had to dilute it anyways because there was no way it was going to get onto and into my strands easily as it is... So, I added enough water until it became more creamy. 

Application left a little to be desired. It didn't feel very soft or smooth going on, but it didn't feel rough either. It's a good thing I had detangled in the shower prior to applying this DC because I wouldn't have been able to detangle. I applied it on damp hair (kept a spray bottle by my side).

I put on a plastic shower cap and sat under my soft hooded dryer for 30 minutes. It looked like all of, or most of, the DC absorbed. My hair felt more strong than soft after steaming, but before rinsing. I didn't have time to rinse, so I threw my hair into a ponytail and let it air dry on my way to work. When I put my hair into a bun at work, my bun felt full, and also like it had a lot of texture (which is rare). Also, I feel like my hair was soft but also dry, if that makes sense.

On Sunday morning, I finally rinsed out the DC. Maybe it was because my hair had dried a lot over the course of a day, but when I rinsed the DC, my hair didn't feel overly soft. I ended up doing my full shampoo wash routine in the shower and afterwards my hair felt really smooth. Right now it feels soft, but dry..

Moving forward:

I will only DC if I can do it with heat. Products just don't absorb well without heat, even if I leave it in overnight.
Try to only DC if I will have time to rinse it out after steaming instead of letting it dry in my hair.
Dilute this conditioner until it becomes more slippery/runny for easier application.
I will try to take a picture of my hair the next time I DC which will either be Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## beauti (Jan 8, 2018)

*Did a prepoo with my Ayurvedic oil blend followed by a dc under my dryer. I mixed about 2 tablespoons of my shea butter blend into my macadamia professional dc. My hair was left hydrated and butter soft. I can go without moisturizing but I keep my hair in protective styles so I will apply  LCO sometime today.*


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 12, 2018)

On Wednesday evening, I washed my hair and applied diluted SM purification mask to damp hair. It diluted much easier than the Eden Body Works but it's also less thick to begin with. I prefer the smell of this DC to the EBW. Applying it was also easier.  

Despite saying I would only DC with heat, I ended up just leaving it in overnight because I was too tired to do the heat thing. I dislike sleeping with DC in my hair because I don't know how to secure the cap or plastic bag on my head well enough so that I don't feel water on my pillow and sheets at night. Thursday morning it seemed like the DC absorbed into my hair or maybe it all went into my sheets...

I didn't have time to rinse before class so I just threw it in a ponytail and left out. My hair is still doing that soft but dry thing. I'm thinking it's just an indication that the product is softening my hair but my hair is still dehydrated. I think with coarse hair it's easier to tell because it's easier to see and feel each strand and thus easier to see and feel the effects of dehydration. 

When I finally rinsed the DC out, my hair felt soft. But again, I let it dry on my hair and I feel like I can't truly tell how the DC works unless I rinse while my hair is still damp with product. 

I think I will try to DC again on Sunday evening.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 13, 2018)

@CurlyWhoCrux you have gorgeous hair, and a lot of it! Applying DC to wet/damp hair will definitely help you to stretch the product. For low porosity hair, it helps to scoop out some DC, put it in another container, and add warm water to dilute it a bit. 

On Thursday I DC'ed with APB UCS, plastic cap & body heat for 5 hours.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 13, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux you have gorgeous hair, and a lot of it! Applying DC to wet/damp hair will definitely help you to stretch the product. For low porosity hair, it helps to scoop out some DC, put it in another container, and add warm water to dilute it a bit.
> 
> On Thursday I DC'ed with APB UCS, plastic cap & body heat for 5 hours.



Thank you! Yes, as you can see this is why I'm paranoid about product application and have decided to utilize the diluting technique. I will try to remember to add warm water when I dilute.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 13, 2018)

@CurlyWhoCrux ita, your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

BoBeam Cocoa DC'er under Steamer


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 13, 2018)

wheezy807 said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux ita, your hair is beautiful!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 13, 2018)

DC'd with Annabelle's Garlic Conditioner under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
I would like to take part in this challenge.

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge?*
Until December 2018.
*
How often will you DC?*
2x Week - Tuesday & Sundays

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
Aveda Damage Remedy
Carol's Daughter Hair Smoothie
Hair Goo Deep Conditioner

*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?
3c/4ab*
I am transitioning to natural. My sides and nape are texturized but the top is chemical free. The difference in texture is really drastic. Hoping to grow up the texturized parts and eventually cut those ends off.

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
To grow my hair out to nape length or longer.
*
Starting photo:*
Having problems uploading my starting pic. Will try again.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 14, 2018)

I DCed today for 3 hours with a steam cap and towel. I used Aveda Damage Remedy & Hair Goo (cocoa butter). I pre-pood with jojoba oil and follow up with the DC.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 15, 2018)

DC’d with Ion Repair Solutions Rx over the weekend. This felt like a light protein treatment. It had a medium amount of slip (whereas I prefer super slippy conditioner). This DC left my hair feeling moisturized but strong and nicely soft. My strands also felt smooth.
I’ve tried this conditioner 3-5 times. A moderate amount is effective: 6 pumps per section on damp hair which is about a palm full or 1 oz.
Baggied with a wool cap for about an hour before rinsing.
I would guess I have about 4-5 more DCs out of this bottle because it’s about half gone.
This is a solid B conditioner but nothing wow’d me about it except the price— it was on clearance and I was curious. But not a repurchase.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 15, 2018)

Finally feeling a bit better after surgery so I can take care of my hair. 

Shampoo: Black Soap
Conditioner: Giovanni Smooth as Silk and Joico MTB


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 15, 2018)

DCing now with APB Not Easily Broken DC over Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, Zenia Ayurvedic Oil blend on roots under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 15, 2018)

@sky035 Welcome!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 15, 2018)

Dcing with NG Mango and Coconut Water DC, 30 minutes with heat cap.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2018)

I washed with Elixir Ultime shampoo and deep conditioned with Maskeratine.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 19, 2018)

Currently dcing with TGIN Honey Hair Mask this morning under a plastic cap. I'll keep it in for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2018)

Pre-Treat:
Jakeala's Beau Vert DC'er (dry Hair, Saran Wrap)

Sarenzo's:
Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er (under dryer)

Steamer:
Jessicurl Deep Treatment


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Dc'ing with Keracare Humecto and Ella+Co Nourishing Oil on top. Under the dryer for 40 mins.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jan 20, 2018)

DC this am on dry hair using Queen Helene Super cholesterol mixed w/ slippery elm, marshmallow root and my shea butter mix. My heating cap broke on me so I’m using just a plastic bag/cap. I’ll keep this in my hair for at least 2 hours.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 20, 2018)

On Thursday I DC'ed with APB Peach Hibiscus Mask.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> It had been a couple of weeks since wash day, so I started my wash on Friday with a scalp dermabrasion treatment, followed by a protein *DC with Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor.* I liked how this snotty bit of goodness felt on my hair. As I rubbed it in, coils and squiggles were reappearing. Left on for 30mins, my hair felt springy upon rinsing.
> 
> I topped a kalpi tone rinse with moisture DC; Alikay Avocado Cream on left and APB UCS on right, all topped with coconut oil (on roots) and castor oil (roots and ends).
> 
> I've styled my hair up but I'm still waiting for it to fully dry before making my assessment.



@AbsyBlvd ,
Could you please tell me from where are you purchasing your Nexus Polymeric Emergency Reconstructor [in Europe]? Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2018)

I have decided to add onion/garlic/cayenne to my hair rotation process. I like to add 1 thing at a time, over a long period of time. I always deep condition when I wash. My schedule has been impacted, as in full, thus I've not had time to get to my weekly washes. I think I can do this starting next week.
*

How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *All of 2018, until December 2018.

*How often will you DC?* I like to DC every time I wash. Sometimes, I can't get to my hair weekly, though.

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
I'm a DIY. I make my own conditioner using coconut milk. The only thing I may add to the mix might be some Shea butter.

*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?*
I have very thick hair strands that are wiry and coarse. I have normal porosity hair.
My hair is natural.
*
What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Deep conditioning my hair, especially with heat, leaves my hair shiny and soft.

*Starting photo:*
I wear 8 simple braids.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> @AbsyBlvd ,
> Could you please tell me from where are you purchasing your Nexus Polymeric Emergency Reconstructor [in Europe]? Thank you!



I get it on the ground from a local(ish) hair shop here in London. Are you having difficulty getting hold of it?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I get it on the ground from a local(ish) hair shop here in London. Are you having difficulty getting hold of it?



Yes. I don't believe that I have ever seen it here at all.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 21, 2018)

DCing under dryer with SSI Restore and Repair mask for 30 minutes under dryer, 30 minutes with body heat


----------



## naturalyogini (Jan 21, 2018)

DC"d with CD Almond mask. Although it stopped my breakage in its tracks,  my hair was not soft, at all. Has anyone tried the CD Black vanilla combing cream?  I need a super duper detangler. My beloved Inahsi no longer works. Gray hair woes,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2018)

@naturalyogini
I picked up SSI's Coconut Combing Cream BF, but haven't tried it yet.  Soultanicals Knot Glide is a good detangler but might have CS issues?  Folks are just getting their BF items.

I also picked up UFD's Mid Nite Train BF (haven't tried it yet) which is suppose to be a good detangler and you can get it OTG as well as Alikay's Lemongrass Detangler.  I do have Alikay's Knots Be Gone and I like it a lot.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 21, 2018)

I accidentally DC'd with Repair Me for almost 48 hours.  My hair loved it.  I know some people say RepairMe is a strong protein, but it doesn't act that way for me.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 21, 2018)

DC’d with Joico Moisture Recovery today. 
Left it in for 30 minutes under my standing dryer. Hair was super easy to detangle in the application phase. I’m not a fan of super perfumey conditioners but the lingering fragrance was fine because of an onion juice prepoo I did. Soft, moisturizer hair after rinsing. 
This may be my heat-styled HG.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 21, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> DC’d with Joico Moisture Recovery today.
> Left it in for 30 minutes under my standing dryer. Hair was super easy to detangle in the application phase. I’m not a fan of super perfumey conditioners but the lingering fragrance was fine because of an onion juice prepoo I did. Soft, moisturizer hair after rinsing.
> This may be my heat-styled HG.
> View attachment 422493


Thanks for this post. I was looking to figure out which one was the best to use and you posted a picture. I needed this. (Low-key sometimes the  acronyms be killing me...ijs)


----------



## sky035 (Jan 21, 2018)

I DCed today with Phyto hair mask & Carol's Daughter Tui Hair Smoothie. Wrapped my hair in a turban for a few hours and rinsed. Results were soft but strong, just as I like it.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 22, 2018)

Currently DC'ing with diluted SM Purification Mask. Using my soft hooded dryer and my new blow dryer. I didn't have a blow dryer at the start of this challenge and was occasionally using my roommate's blow dryer which kind of kept me from DC'ing with heat too much because I didn't want to be constantly using her stuff. More than likely gonna leave this in overnight and rinse in the morning. 

Also trying to keep an eye out for DCs without silicones and protein that I can find on the ground.


----------



## theRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

I did a lot to to my hair these past few days. Prepooed with amla oil and an essential oil blend on my scalp and edges. The following day rinsed, washed hair, and deep conditioned with Africa's Best Mayonnaise using my heating cap. Left over night and the next day washed and deep conditioned with L'oreal damage erasing balm and Alter Ego garlic treatment on my scalp. Did a quick rinse with brewed black tea and grapeseed oil. 

I will make a concerted effort to deep condition weekly and apply my essential oil blend nightly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

Under Saran Wrap:
Beau Vert DC'er

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Sugar Spun Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
BoBeam's Buttercream DC'er


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 28, 2018)

Shampoo:  Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Conditioner: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture under heat cap


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 28, 2018)

I DC'ed with Kindred Butters Avocado Moss DC on Thursday, 45 minutes with heat cap. It was sooo moisturizing. I almost felt like I didn't need a leave-in. Also has tons of slip. This is a new fave.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 28, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> DCing now with APB Not Easily Broken DC over Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, Zenia Ayurvedic Oil blend on roots under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes



Doing this today as well.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 30, 2018)

Have DC'ed a few times since my last post. Twice with the SM PM and once with the EBW dc. Have decided that the EBW just does not work for my hair when used as a DC on freshly washed hair. It does work okay if I use it on top of something else (another conditioner). The SM PM is okay but nothing exciting. 

Will be looking for more moisturizing DCs going into February.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey ladies. I'm overnight dc'ing tonight w/ shea moisture Manuka Honey conditioner mixed w/ marshmallow root (and Silicon Mix Bambu b/c  I don't have that much of the Manuka honey Conditioner to cover all my hair, lol)


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2018)

I love the bounce of clean hair. I got round to washing my hair on Wednesday. 1st shampoo with Giovanni TTT, 2nd with CON Argan Oil. 

Followed by DCing with the remnants of APB's Ultra Conditioning Souflee, topped with AN Avocado Cream for 30mins. I warmed my baggied head with my blow dryer (about 5mins for my tired arms) and let my hair cool before rinsing. 

I smoothed my Shea mix on the last 3-4"ends and topped with diluted KCCC, before styling. I will try not to touch further but I already know my strands feel smooth and springy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2018)

Prepoo: Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship 
Shampoo: Long Term Relationship 
Dc: Kerastase Masquintense


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2018)

Under Saran Wrap:
Jakeala's Beau Vert on Dry Hair

Under Dryer 30 minutes:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer 30 minutes:
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 3, 2018)

DC'ing with Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 3, 2018)

DC'ed with APB Garlic conditioner overnight to really get the effects of that garlic.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 3, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Have DC'ed a few times since my last post. Twice with the SM PM and once with the EBW dc. Have decided that the EBW just does not work for my hair when used as a DC on freshly washed hair. It does work okay if I use it on top of something else (another conditioner). The SM PM is okay but nothing exciting.
> 
> Will be looking for more moisturizing DCs going into February.


Annabelle's Perfect Blend Ultra Conditioning Souffle and Naturelle Grow Mashmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC are two of my fave moisturizing DCs


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 3, 2018)

DC overnight last night with the Curl Junkie Repair Me.  This is a good protein DC, but the Mielle Organics has it beat for my hair.


----------



## RossBoss (Feb 4, 2018)

DC'd with Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with EVOO. This in addition to daily washing with a gentle shampoo bar has my hair strong and healthy.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 4, 2018)

Dcing now with SSI Restore and Repair Mask for 30 minutes under soft bonnet dryer


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Feb 5, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> Annabelle's Perfect Blend Ultra Conditioning Souffle and Naturelle Grow Mashmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC are two of my fave moisturizing DCs


Thanks for the rec's! I will probably order them when the shock of the S&H has subsided...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Did my henna mask this afternoon that I had planned to do two weeks ago but ended up not having time so I put it in the freezer. F/U with SM Manuka Honey Masque under heat for 30 - 40 mins. Long overdue.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 7, 2018)

It's late, but I'm currently dcing with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque. Hopefully i can go to bed in the next hr or so and rinse this put in the morning. I'm using my plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2018)

JMonique Naturals Activated Charcoal Deep Treatment (under Plastic Cap)
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment (under Dryer)
Karen's Body Beautiful (under Steamer)


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 10, 2018)

Put Curl Junkie Repair Me on my hair at about 5 a.m.  I am about to wash it out.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 10, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Thanks for the rec's! I will probably order them when the shock of the S&H has subsided...


Naturelle Grow's shipping isn't so bad. APB's is higher, but her products are worth it.

DC'ed with a mix of Kindred Butters Avocado Moss DC and my Ayurvedic Sheabiscus mix.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Dc'ing w/ Keracare Dry & Itchy Scalp Anti-Dandruff Moisturizing Conditioner. Love this conditioner!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 11, 2018)

Moisture DCing with APB Peach Hibiscus DC with Zenia Ayurvedic oil on roots under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes
Will probably be lazy and keep it in for most of the day.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2018)

*Today I mixed up my DC using:*

3 tablespoons of Hairveda Methi Tea
3 tablespoons of NG Rose Clay deep conditioner
10 ounces of Raw African Shea Butter.

I will be using this mix on Saturday possibly with an additional tablespoon of NG Clay Rose deep conditioner for added moisture. I can't wait to see how my hair likes this one .


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 14, 2018)

@Aggie that sounds like a great mixture! I can't wait to start using the Rose Clay DC.

DC'ed with NG Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm, 30 minutes under dryer, then left on for a few hours.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 14, 2018)

Monday
Pre-poo: Shea butter mix+Philip Kingsley Elasticizer
Poo: Giovanni TTT (diluted remnants)
DC: APB PMM (+a little AN Avocado Cream on my ends)
Clay: Mixes for scalp and hair.
Seal: Shea butter mix on ends, liberal application of diluted KCCC.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> @Aggie that sounds like a great mixture! I can't wait to start using the Rose Clay DC.
> 
> DC'ed with NG Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm, 30 minutes under dryer, then left on for a few hours.


Thanks hon. It sure smells amazing too and I didn't even add any fragrance oils to it. I want to henna my hair this weekend and will use this combination as my deep conditioner after washing it out.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 16, 2018)

Currently dcing under a plastic cap with JBCO Treatment Masque.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 16, 2018)

Did a protein treatment yesterday with Hairveda Acaiberry Phytokeratin under heat cap for 30 minutes.
Followed up with moisture DC - APB Peach Hibiscus Mask under steamer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2018)

Overnight: J.Monique's Wheat.grass & Spin.ach DC'er (under Saran Wrap)
Under Dryer: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair
Under Steamer: BoBeam DC'er (Buttercream)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 17, 2018)

Mixed Keracare Humecto with Camille Rose Morrocan Pear conditioning custard and 2 tsp of my Shea butter mix. The mixture came out so thick and smooth. I put that on my hair then sealed with Ella+Co holy grail oil. I plan to stay under the dryer for 40 mins.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 18, 2018)

Since this is a deep conditioning thread I wanted to drop this video here. This has been my challenge this year, I can't wait to see how my hair will fair a year from now with using heat consistently. I can already tell a difference from when I used to use no heat and DC or let it sit overnight with no heat. My hair is much more manageable. Less poofy.

Hope this encourages everyone to consistently DC with heat!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 19, 2018)

Pe-poo: Shea Butter
Shampoo: Black Soap
Conditioner: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture (under heat cap)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 20, 2018)

DCed this evening with APB Bamboo and Algae mask under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 21, 2018)

On Monday I DC'ed with a mix of leftover DCs, including APB UCS, NG Intense DC, Kindred Butters Avocado DC, CD Rhassoul Clay Mask, and I added my Sheabiscus DC mix and honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2018)

Today:

Under Dryer: 
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Bask & Bloom's Bramhi Ayurvedic DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

Deep Conditioning today with a combination of Hairveda Methi Sativa for strength and NG Rose Clay for moisture today.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Monday
> Pre-poo: Shea butter mix+Philip Kingsley Elasticizer
> Poo: Giovanni TTT (diluted remnants)
> *DC: APB PMM (+a little AN Avocado Cream on my ends)
> ...


Hi @AbsyBlvd 

Is there a reason why you use your clay AFTER your deep conditioner?


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Hi @AbsyBlvd
> 
> Is there a reason why you use your clay AFTER your deep conditioner?



Hey @Aggie
Yes, my low-po/ normal porosity hair can't take too much product. I occasionally DC after clay but when I do, it tends to build up on my strands, leaving a dull/ grey cast while wet and eventually while dry. Using clay after DC leaves my hair light and with sheen. I also feel my hair is more accepting to the water of my final rinse, leaving my hair more hydrated until my next wash.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hey @Aggie
> Yes, my low-po/ normal porosity hair can't take too much product. I occasionally DC after clay but when I do, it tends to build up on my strands, leaving a dull/ grey cast while wet and eventually while dry. Using clay after DC leaves my hair light and with sheen. I also feel my hair is more accepting to the water of my final rinse, leaving my hair more hydrated until my next wash.


Wow @AbsyBlvd, this makes so much sense . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 24, 2018)

DC'ing with Natural Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2018)

Earlier today I DCd with APM PMM + Mielle Organics BOM baggied, with heat from blow dryer for 15mins and left to cool before rinsing. My hair felt wonderfully soft upon rinsing. Followed with clay.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 25, 2018)

DC'ed with Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Double Moisture Overnight Mask. Left on for 3-4 hours.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 25, 2018)

Doing a quick DC today under the dryer for 15 mins w/ Camille Rose Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard (this stuff smells so good) . I also put Ella+Co Nourishing  Oil on top.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 25, 2018)

DCed with APB Not Easily Broken DC and Zenia Ayurvedic oil under dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2018)

Dcing with Kerastase Chroma Riche for 30 minutes to an hour


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 1, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> On Monday I DC'ed with a mix of leftover DCs, including APB UCS, NG Intense DC, Kindred Butters Avocado DC, CD Rhassoul Clay Mask, and I added my Sheabiscus DC mix and honey.


I had some of this left. On Monday I added more CD Rhassoul Clay, Sheabiscus mix and honey. Left on for about 2 hours. 30 minutes with heat cap.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 1, 2018)

I did an almost 24 hour DC with Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner. That was a little too long and my hair snapped a little in the shower


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 1, 2018)

DC'D with Shea Moisture manuka honey with sweet almond oil.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Mar 2, 2018)

February was a super busy time for me, and I didn't have time, energy, or motivation to deep condition my hair. In lieu of this, I started using a designated leave-in conditioner from CR and a hair lotion from Oyin, so my hair was not totally ignored But, it's time to get back to it!
Currently DC'ing overnight with a diluted SM mask (can't recall the name, the wrapper is brown I think with a gold top [Mafura one maybe?]). 
I also bought the Mielle Organics DC but haven't used it yet. Next session I will.
Also, as just an aside, I've noticed that my hair always feels the most soft if I don't have any product on it and let it air dry a bit to where it's damp.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Dc'ed w/ Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque and a squirt or two of Camille Rose Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard. I added a tsp of Amla powder.  I added Grapeseed oil on top after applying it to my hair.  I stayed under the dryer for 40 mins.

My hair has been so managable it's so crazy like a different head of hair. I can mostly finger detangle now.  So happy!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 4, 2018)

DC'ed yesterday with Marie Dean Coffee and Kokum DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 5, 2018)

Deep conditioned with Dominican Magic at my friend's house.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 5, 2018)

Dc'ing with CD Rhassoul Clay Mask. Used heat cap for about 45 minutes then left on about 2 hours.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 9, 2018)

Currently dcing with ORS Olive oil Hair Masque Intense Treatment. I'll do this for a couple of hours in my plastic cap. Sidenote, i used Mixed Chicks shampoo for the first time and it was very stripping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino DC'er

Under Steamer:
Bask & Bloom's Brahmi DC'er


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Dc yesterday  with Keracare Humecto  mixed with Aphogee 2min Reconstructor and put Vatika Frosting on top.  I DC'ed under the dryer for 40 mins.  Hair felt strong but moisturized. Mixing protein with a moisturizing DC is the way to go.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2018)

Since Friday night, I've been DCing with Afrotastic Curl Elastic and APB Pumpkin Moisturising Mask. I did the first 15 mins with heat from my blow dryer. 

...I've still still got this thing on my head


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 11, 2018)

Deep conditioned for the first time with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner. Surprisingly, my haor really liked it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 11, 2018)

Shampoo: Dove scalp care
Dc: Kerastase Masquintense


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2018)

I conditioned yesterday with a mixture of Purelogy Essential Repair Restorative Hair Masque and Framesi Color Moisture Conditioner - protein and moisture in one. I had very little time on my hands so I had to combine them - left my hair amazingly soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 12, 2018)

Used Shea Moisture deep treatment mask for an hour.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Mar 15, 2018)

DC'ing with SM Intense Hydration DC (diluted) and with heat.

My hair is tangled.  Not because of the DC; did not have a lot of time or resources to do a lot to my hair this week so it struggled a bit.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey ladies...I had a rough couple weeks which resulted in me neglecting my hair. But I'm back. 

I'm DC'ing w/ Shea Moisture Manuka Honey/Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque. I'll probably DC for at least an hour or longer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 17, 2018)

NappyNelle said:


> Deep conditioned for the first time with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner. Surprisingly, my hair really liked it.



I used this conditioner again after coloring. I hope it's moisturizing enough; it seems like my hair is responding well by how quickly curls and waves popped up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 18, 2018)

DCed for thirty minutes under softball bonnet dryer with APB NEB DC and ayurvedic oil on scalp


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Mar 18, 2018)

DC'ing with a diluted mix of the SM Intense Hydration DC and the Mielle Organics Mint DC with heat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 21, 2018)

Overnight: coconut oil
Shampoo: Dove scalp care
Dc: Frizz Ease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Mar 24, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> DC'ing with a diluted mix of the SM Intense Hydration DC and the Mielle Organics Mint DC with heat.


I dc’ed overnight with this on Thursday.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Mar 26, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> DC'ing with a diluted mix of the SM Intense Hydration DC and the Mielle Organics Mint DC with heat.


Attempted to redo this only to saturate my hair with DC and then realize my blow dryer no longer works (I use a soft hooded dryer that attaches to my blow dryer). So I had to go out the house with the DC in my hair (was trying to DC before work) and hope some of it absorbed before the “you have something in your hair” comments could roll around.  My hair is soft despite everything.


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm devastated.  Ultra Sheen Duo Tex has been discontinued.  It is nowhere to be found in my city.  I thought this old skool staple would always be around.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2018)

Prepoo: Chroma Riche and Brahmi oil
Shampoo: Dove Dermacare
Dc: Frizz Ease


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 27, 2018)

Prepoo: Philip Kingsley Elasticizer (since Sunday)
Shampoo: Redken Cleansing Cream (today)
DC: Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream, and kalpi tone/amla paste on scalp.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 30, 2018)

Much needed DC after being  lazy for the past two weeks and not washing.  Needed this to be a moisturizing DC since I'm planning (hopefully) to do a henna gloss next weekend.  

Tonight I'm Dc'ing with Keracare Anti Dandruff Moisturizing Conditioner and EVOO on top. Sitting under the dryer now planning to DC for 40 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Jessicurl's Deep Treatment


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 2, 2018)

Did a DC overnight yesterday with Curl Junkie Repair Me.  I like this, just not as much as Mielle Organics.  I also noticed that I lost a lot of hair in the shower today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2018)

Shampoo: Dove Dermacare 
Dc: Aphogee 2 minute


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Apr 4, 2018)

DC’ing overnight with a diluted mix of the Mielle Organics and a SM Rehydration treatment (something with coconut milk and acacia Senegal)(I’m bad with product names).  

I am wondering if i should just get a cheapie blow dryer so I can continue to use my soft hooded dryer or if I should just hold out until I go back home for the summer (I have another blow dryer at home). I probably won’t be home until June.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Apr 4, 2018)

DC'ing with Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose conditioner w/ a heating cap. I am so happy to have found my beloved HSR again!! I hope the formula is the same (fingers crossed).  I shampooed, and sprayed my hair with aloe juice before applying. I will sit under the heating cap for 2 hours.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Apr 4, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> DC’ing overnight with a diluted mix of the Mielle Organics and a SM Rehydration treatment (something with coconut milk and acacia Senegal)(I’m bad with product names).
> 
> I am wondering if i should just get a cheapie blow dryer so I can continue to use my soft hooded dryer or if I should just hold out until I go back home for the summer (I have another blow dryer at home). I probably won’t be home until June.



This combo resulted in very soft hair. However, I’m now out of the Mielle Organics. It lasted about four or five uses which is great.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 4, 2018)

Used Emergency Reconstructor yesterday. I'm currently DCing with Alikay's Avocado Cream and my last dregs of APB Pumpkinseed Moisturising Mask.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 5, 2018)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> DC'ing with Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose conditioner w/ a heating cap. I am so happy to have found my beloved HSR again!! I hope the formula is the same (fingers crossed).  I shampooed, and sprayed my hair with aloe juice before applying. I will sit under the heating cap for 2 hours.



Where did you find it?


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Apr 5, 2018)

gorgeoushair said:


> Where did you find it?



I found it on Amazon. I originally paid $8.63 for it, they have increased the price by $6.00 in less than a week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
Jessicurl Deep Treatment & KBB (at the end of JC DT)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 7, 2018)

I was to lazy to do my henna treatment when I got home yesterday  so I did it this morning. I left that on for 3 1/2 hours now I'm deep conditioning  with a mix of Keracare Humecto & NuEndz Conditioner and JBCoconut Castor oil. I plan to stay under the dryer for 30/40 mins.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 7, 2018)

@Godsdaughter001  How did your hair respond to the AO HSR?

Shampooed with black soap and deep conditioning with Shea Moisture and castor oil.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Apr 8, 2018)

NappyNelle said:


> @Godsdaughter001  How did your hair respond to the AO HSR?
> 
> Shampooed with black soap and deep conditioning with Shea Moisture and castor oil.



Disappointed. Not at all how I remembered. My hair used to be very moisturized and detangled with the old formula. This new formula left my hair feeling hard. I won't be buying it again. If I use it again, I will probably doctor it up with slippery elm. But, most likely, I won't be using it again.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Apr 9, 2018)

DCing with the SM Rehydration treatment masque mixed with the No Tangles Conditioner and some residual Mielle Organics that had been leftover from the previously mixed DC I made the last time I DC’ed. Keeping this in for the rest of the day and into tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 11, 2018)

Shampoo: Dove Dermacare scalp
Dc: Aphogee 2 min


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 13, 2018)

DC w/ Camille Rose Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard for 10 mins under the dryer. Decided not to top w/ an oil like originally planned. I love this conditioner soooo much! It lasts a long time, it's ultra moisturizing - I can always glide my fingers through my hair with it and it smells so good!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2018)

I am feeling a lot better than I did last week and my cold is just about gone so tomorrow I will be giving my hair some needed love and attention.

*Prepooing* with Marshmallow, Slippery Elm EVOO, and EVCO Rinse

*I'm using the entire Natur Growth CayenaWood Moisture Repair System (first time using this):*
From the Shampoo with added caffeine powder for stimulation to the Leave-in

*Additional Treatment:* 
Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder

***If I have time, I'll do a HOPS, Horsetail and Sage rinse for thickness and shine.

*Later on I will be moisturizing and sealing with:*
SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream and my DIY Shea Butter Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I am feeling a lot better than I did last week and my cold is just about gone so tomorrow I will be giving my hair some needed love and attention.
> 
> *Prepooing* with Marshmallow, Slippery Elm EVOO, and EVCO Rinse
> 
> ...


Hmmm, my hair feels a little hard so I'll do a deep moisturizing treatment after I wash out the Natur Growth CayenaWood DC. Now this really is a strengthening treatment so I'll be using Naturelle Grow Rose Clay DC for moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Under Steamer:
> MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask*



Ended up using:
Bekura's YAM


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Apr 14, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Under Steamer:
> MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask



I ordered this the other day; hope it works well!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Apr 14, 2018)

DC’ed overnight with SM Rehydration treatment. Undiluted.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 16, 2018)

I tried a new curl cleanser by Mizani. I'm not impressed. The texture is weird like a gel and it has no scent. My hair wasn't any easier to detangle either. It's lying smoother, flatter today though. I dcd with the last of my Frizz Ease conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Silk Amino Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Apr 23, 2018)

Dc'ed yesterday for an hour under the heating cap with TJ Nourish Spa mixed with SheaMoisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque. 

Prior to this I colored my hair w/permanent dye, so it'll be Aphogee next time.

Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm doing a prepoo with Shimmer lights purple conditioner to tone my hair. Then I'll wash and probably straighten. I miss my hair. Ive been wigging it for a while now


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 23, 2018)

I did a DC overnight last night with Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2018)

Overnight:
Curl Origin Kukui Overnight Mask

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er (20 minutes)

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild's Honey H.air Mask (40 minutes)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Under Steamer:*
> *MyHoneyChild's Honey H.air Mask (40 minutes)*


Used:  Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask instead


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

*This morning is a busy hair day for me:*

-Coffee rinsed
-Shampooed with Mairobi Detoxing Shampoo and Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Color with Adore Color Plus for graying hair
-Tea rinsing with a blend of HOPS, Horsetail, Rosemary and Sage under my deep conditioner
*-Deep Conditioning with Dominican Magic Nourishing Conditioner for Strength followed with a blend of NG Rose Clay Moisturizing DC and APB Ultra Nourish DC*
-Leave-in with Follicle Care CayenaWood Leave-in treatment
-Bunning for the day
-Later moisturizing with SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream and sealing with my Shea Butter blend


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 28, 2018)

DC'd with one of my old favorites, Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2018)

Overnight under Plastic Cap:
JMonique Naturals Charcoal Deep Treatment

Under Dryer:
J.oico K-Pak Recon

Under Steamer:
MHC Honey Hair Mask


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2018)

*This morning's regimen:*

-Shampooing with Hairveda Deep Cleansing Shampoo
*-Protein Deep Conditioning with Hairveda Step 1 Methi Sativa Tea Deep Protein Masque*
-Moisturizing DC with Hairveda Step 2 Methi Sativa Tea Moisture Conditioning Milk
-Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner

-Later I will be moisturizing and sealing with SCurl Curl Activator Moisturizer and my DIY Shea Butter Blend.

-Regarding the above post - I thought I still had Komaza Care Protein Conditioner but turned out that I used it all already


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 5, 2018)

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge?*
*Until the end of the year *
*How often will you DC?*
*2-3x a week. On the higher side if I don’t feel like co-washing*
*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?
1. Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Treatment
2. OverSoyed Jelly Donut Panthenol reconstructive conditioner mixed with Shea Butter
3. Milky Piggy Collagen protein treatment (light)
4. Shiseido intensive moisture treatment
5. Self mixed Shea Butter and Honey treatment (mostly a back up when I run out of everything else)
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?
Relaxed. Very very very fine strands but overall rather thick in density. 4a curl pattern. On the high side of porosity, but it does balance out to the more normal side if I’ve been keeping up with moisturizing it. 
What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?
Mostly just maintenance and keeping my hair moisturized
Starting photo:
https://longhaircareforum.com/members/planetcybertron.458325/
Link to my starting picture (just scroll down a bit.)*


----------



## Jade Feria (May 11, 2018)

Welcome @PlanetCybertron! That Sbea treatment sounds good! How do you make it?

Yesterday I DC'ed with NG Indian Rose Clay mask mixed with my Ayurvedic Sheabiscus. I'm loving the Rose Clay! It has replaced the Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC as my top NG DC.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 11, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> Welcome @PlanetCybertron! That Sbea treatment sounds good! How do you make it?
> 
> Yesterday I DC'ed with NG Indian Rose Clay mask mixed with my Ayurvedic Sheabiscus. I'm loving the Rose Clay! It has replaced the Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC as my top NG DC.



I use an already whipped Shea Butter.

I get this brand in particular from Costco: I do have the bigger container. I think it’s 8-10 ounces 


via Imgflip Meme Generator

I use any brand of honey but I try to stick with farm produced honey from Whole Foods.

Usually 4 oz of Shea , with 2 oz of honey that’s been thinned out with Almond oil to lighten the Shea as well. I’ll have 8 oz that lasts me for about 3 applications. I just keep it in the fridge so it stays fresh.

How fluffy you want it, will depend on your preferences as well. I like mine insanely fluffy so I use 2oz and mix well, apply to hair, and deep condition with a heat cap for an hour.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2018)

Prepood with Shimmer lights on Wednesday and co Washed with Curl Ideal. My hair is super soft


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> Welcome @PlanetCybertron! That Sbea treatment sounds good! How do you make it?
> 
> *Yesterday I DC'ed with NG Indian Rose Clay mask *mixed with my Ayurvedic Sheabiscus. I'm loving the Rose Clay! It has replaced the Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC as my top NG DC.



This is now my favorite NG Conditioner as well.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 12, 2018)

DC'ing right now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2018)

*Today I Used:*

-A combination of Hairveda Methi Sativa Tea Steps 1 and 2 while I showered. My hair actually feels better using this line this way instead of separately. Now I won't have to give away the rest of what's left in my stash. Thank goodness.

-I also discovered a great detangler for my hair - and it's any moisturizing cheapie conditioner - I like using two thirds of v05 Moisture Milks with one third of aloe vera gel, vigorously shake to mix them together. This combination instantly softens my hair and makes detangling a breeze.
-It's cheap, it's quick and it works!


----------



## Jade Feria (May 12, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I use an already whipped Shea Butter.
> 
> I get this brand in particular from Costco: I do have the bigger container. I think it’s 8-10 ounces
> 
> ...


Thank you! Nice and simple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2018)

Today (Under Dryer):
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Today (Under Steamer):
MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2018)

Doing a hendigo treatment for 3 or 4 hours this afternoon. This is my deep conditioner and color in one today. I'll only be conditioner rinsing it out when it's all done with a v05 Moisture Milks conditioner and AVG mixture. Moisturizing with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair leave-in and air drying before bed.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 14, 2018)

I'm doing an overnight moisture dc with Kerastase Lait Vital and avocado oil. I'll shampoo sometime tomorrow. Gotta let it marinate


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild Honey Hair Mask


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2018)

This morning I used my combination of Hairveda Methi Sativa Tea Steps 1 and 2 with some leftover SSI Papaya Nourishing Conditioner as my DC in the shower. My hair responded nicely to this one.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 19, 2018)

Joico K Pak Reconstructor
Giovanni Smooth as Silk


----------



## waff (May 19, 2018)

I had Joico K Pak Reconstructor in for 5 min then I rinsed it out.
I am following it up with Joico K Pak Intense Hydrator. I Put a plastic bag and I am leaving it in for at least 30 min and then I will rinse it out


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2018)

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash
-Detoxing with Nairobi Detox shampoo
-Coloring with henna
-Stand Alone Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder followed by the Scalp and Fiber Restorer to normalize the pH
-Tea Rinsing with Horsetail, Hops, Rosemary and Sage tea under my deep conditioner.
*-Deep conditioning with a combination of SSI Restore and Repair Hair Mask and SSI Curl Moist Conditioner*
- Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner
-Style will be bunning for the week.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 26, 2018)

I slept in my Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner. This always does wonders for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2018)

Overnight:
JMonique's Charcoal Hair Mask (on Dry Hair, Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Bonnet)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH

Under Steamer:
Liquid Gold's B.lueberry Hair Smoothie


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2018)

I used Kerastase Resistance mask last night and left it in ovjernight. It felt wonderful going on. It smoothed my hair nicely. It felt so good I was wondering if I could use it to style my hair regularly and just leave it in.

I'm going to rinse in a few. I am expecting it to feel wonderful.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (May 26, 2018)

View attachment 421605
I’m not feeling great about my hair these days and I’ve been curious to see if there’s been any difference in my hair since trying harder with moisturizing and sealing and DC’ing. 

I’m sorry I take such weird pictures lol.


----------



## waff (May 26, 2018)

Macadamia professional Nourishing moisture mask for 25 min in a plastic bag


----------



## Jade Feria (May 27, 2018)

DCing with a combo of APB Blueberry Cheesecake Conditioner and Sarenzo Amla & Bamboo DC


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 27, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> View attachment 421605
> I’m not feeling great about my hair these days and I’ve been curious to see if there’s been any difference in my hair since trying harder with moisturizing and sealing and DC’ing.
> 
> I’m sorry I take such weird pictures lol.


It’s okay, weirdness is the spice of life lol


----------



## Jade Feria (May 27, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> View attachment 421605
> I’m not feeling great about my hair these days and I’ve been curious to see if there’s been any difference in my hair since trying harder with moisturizing and sealing and DC’ing.
> 
> I’m sorry I take such weird pictures lol.


Give it time. After about 6 months of DCing every week, I saw a drastic improvement in the condition of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2018)

Overnighting Tonight with:
JMonique's Burdock Root & Nettle DC'er (on dry Hair - Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Durag)


----------



## GGsKin (May 31, 2018)

On Wednesday I used CRN Penetrating Hair Treatment for the first time, baggied and used heat from the blow dryer. Hydrolysed keratin is low in the list but it was definitely more moisture than protein. I like how it performed on my hair but I used way too much gel so my hair feels sticky now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2018)

Steam with:
My Honey Child's Honey Hair Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 2, 2018)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## waff (Jun 3, 2018)

Joico K Pak Intense Hydrator for 25 mins with a shower cap.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 3, 2018)

Doing an overnight with  Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jun 4, 2018)

DCing overnight with a very diluted mixture of a Suave Conditioner (Everlasting Sunshine) and the SM Lo Po leave in. Very unorthodox mixture, but I’m working with what I have. I dilute it enough so that I can spray it directly onto my hair. Topped it with TMC Butter Than This and braided it up.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jun 4, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> DCing overnight with a very diluted mixture of a Suave Conditioner (Everlasting Sunshine) and the SM Lo Po leave in. Very unorthodox mixture, but I’m working with what I have. I dilute it enough so that I can spray it directly onto my hair. Topped it with TMC Butter Than This and braided it up.




I think I might be on to something here....my hair is nice and soft and smells good. I didn’t rinse it out. Will tonight when I shower.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 6, 2018)

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *
3/3 - 6/3

*How often will you DC?*
At least once a week

*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
1) Shea Moisture Hemp High Porosity Mask
2) Edens Bodyworks Treatment Masque
3) Red Raj Henna 
*
What's your hair profile?*
Natural* 

What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve?*
Healthy appearance, defined curls, increased shine, less breakage, easy manageability, softness, and body. 

*Starting photo: 03/03 : 06/08
 *


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 7, 2018)

Yesterday I DCd on dry hair with CRN Algae Renew (1st try). I left it to marinade for a few hrs uncovered, with the sun as my heat source lol. Upon rinsing, my hair felt soft and sheds were sliding out nicely.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Dcing with Keracare Humecto for 20 mins under the dryer. I’m so sleepy so I will put on a scarf and wash out in the morning.
I haven’t DC’d in a month! I will try not to let that happen again.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 9, 2018)

Been deep conditioning with two products for the last month, But I love it. It’s the Cer100 protein coating treatment by Elizavecca.





The slip is amazing, and it has a salon type of smell but I don’t mind. It’s great at giving my fine strands some weight to them, and does a bang up job strengthening my ends as well.


This is the Ichikami moisturizing treatment:




I used this afterwards and it’s so fruity and light smelling. Super moisturizing. Goes on a bit thick though, but it spreads nicely, so I don’t need that much.

These have replaced pretty much all of my other products since I ran out of my stash I bought back towards the end of April/Beginning of January.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2018)

Overnight:
Liquid Gold's Blueberry Hair Smoothie

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er

Under Steamer:
Bask & Bloom Brahmi Ayurvedic Hair Treatment


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 13, 2018)

I washed with Kerastase Extentioniste. And now I'm deep conditioning with the mask from the line. I bought the conditioner too. I may do a final rinse with it.

The Extentioniste line is the blue/green bottles

Eta I only paid $10 for each bottle. They have since fixed the price back to $20


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow's Madder Root Shea


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 17, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> DCing with a combo of APB Blueberry Cheesecake Conditioner and Sarenzo Amla & Bamboo DC


Used this combo again today. I can't use Sarenzo DCs alone, I have to mix something in every time to give them more slip and moisture.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 17, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Been deep conditioning with two products for the last month, But I love it. It’s the Cer100 protein coating treatment by Elizavecca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look cool! Where do you buy them?


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 17, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> *How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *
> 3/3 - 6/3
> 
> 
> ...


Is this your before and after? Your hair is looking super moisturized and defined!!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 17, 2018)

Jade Feria said:


> Those look cool! Where do you buy them?



Here’s the link for the first one. I suggest Amazon just because the shipping so like an entire two weeks faster.
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=elizavecca+ion+injection&ref=is_s

Here’s the one for the second one:

This one is a different scent from the top one, but so long as it says Kracie, it’s good to go.

Here’s the original site of you want the dark pink instead of the orange bottle:
https://www.yesstyle.com/en/list.html?bpt=48&q=Ichikami+revitalizing+hair+treatment

I just prefer the ones on Amazon since they get here quicker. Just make sure the product info you get is written in Korean or Japanese when you go to look on the back labels. It’s truly sourced from that company if you can’t understand what they’ve written lol. They do have the ingredients list in whatever language you’re fluent in online if you wish to read and check.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes...  my before is from my Deva Cut salon.... my after was my wash and go. 

I think the curly girl technique yielded better definition and volume however my curls are WAY MORE defined and more manageable now. 


Jade Feria said:


> Is this your before and after? Your hair is looking super moisturized and defined!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 17, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Yes...  my before is from my Deva Cut salon.... my after was my wash and go.
> 
> I think the curly girl technique yielded better definition and volume however my curls are WAY MORE defined and more manageable now.


Wow, congrats on your progress! It looks so healthy and shiny.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 18, 2018)

Dc'ed last night. I think I have only DC'ed once since 2018 began, lol. I went to reach for my Queen Helene and realized that I still have half a bottle of Salon Care Cholesterol that a family member gave to me last year. I will use that up then it's back to Queen Helene.  I find that adding the EVOO to the Cholesterol allows me to do a hot oil treatment and DC in one which in turn is a timesaver. My hair felt like silk afterwards. I will force myself to stay consistent with DCing.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 19, 2018)

Dcing with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey masque for 25mins under the dryer. Oh I added some argan oil on top too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 21, 2018)

Currently reverse washing: Doing a dc on dry hair with Kerastase Extentioniste and I'll cleanse with Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner. My hair loves reverse washing. Maybe because it's so fine...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2018)

Overnight:
JMonique Triple Seaweed DC'er (under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap and Durag)

Treat:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er

Steam:
My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 23, 2018)

On Wed, I did a DC under a heat cap for 20 mins with Jakeala Keratin conditioner. It wasn't terrible, but I need to try it again to figure out how I feel about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2018)

uofmpanther said:


> On Wed, I did a DC under a heat cap for 20 mins with *Jakeala Keratin conditioner. It wasn't terrible, but I need to try it again to figure out how I feel about it.*


@uofmpanther
Oh My!

I didn't even know Jakeala had a Keratin DC'er.

Did you follow up with a Moisturizing DC'er?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 25, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair said:


> @uofmpanther
> Oh My!
> 
> I didn't even know Jakeala had a Keratin DC'er.
> ...



I did not do a moisturizing DC after, but I usually don't do one after protein unless my hair feels really hard. I just use a really good leave-in instead.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 25, 2018)

Did a deep conditioning with the cholesterol cream mixed with EVOO under the dryer for 20 minutes this morning. Rinsed then styled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
CC Fermented Rice Water & Hibiscus Hair Mask


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Dc yesterday with Shea Moisture 10 in 1 Superfruit Masque under dryer for 30 mins. I forgot how good this mask is. 

I know this isn’t a DC but I tried Alba Botanicals Colorific Condtioner from Marshalls man!!!  I got a big bottle. Talk about madd slip. I love it! I feel it prepared my hair well for the DC session I had.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2018)

This conditioner has been marinating for a few hours. Guess it's time to rinse it out.

Dc: Extentioniste 
Cleanser: Curl Ideal
Styler: Generic Chi silk infusion


----------



## blackviolet (Jul 1, 2018)

Treatment. (Not really a conditioner but kinda acts like one)
Olaplex #1 & 2-Leave on for 8 hours rinse, & shampoo

Treat
Inphenom-Hair  Treatment- Leave in for 2 hours , rinse

Deep  Condition
Curl Dynasty-Pumpkin Mint- Baggy overnight, rinse out in morning , apply leave in, air dry & bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2018)

blackviolet said:


> *Deep  Condition
> Curl Dynasty-Pumpkin Mint- *Baggy overnight, rinse out in morning , apply leave in, air dry & bun


@blackviolet 
How is this?  I have it, but have not tried.


----------



## blackviolet (Jul 1, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @blackviolet
> How is this?  I have it, but have not tried.



@IDareT'sHair

It's decent, not the best but ok. The first jar  had chunks of something in it, looked like pieces of  a way substance.
Customer service was good though, I emailed & sent pics. She sent another jar  by 2 day mail which I appreciated.

It  seems for me, the conditioning doesn't last longer than a day or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2018)

blackviolet said:


> *It's decent, not the best but ok. The first jar  had chunks of something in it, looked like pieces of  a way substance.
> Customer service was good though, I emailed & sent pics. She sent another jar  by 2 day mail which I appreciated.
> It  seems for me, the conditioning doesn't last longer than a day or so*.


@blackviolet 
Thanks Sis.  

Really glad now I did not get a b/up. 

I kept wondering if I shoulda' gotten x2, so thanks for this.

Good to know her CS is on point.


----------



## blackviolet (Jul 2, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair No problem hun when you use it, let me know what you think


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 3, 2018)

Under the dryer now with Salon Care cholesterol cream ( a relative gave me this brand some time ago so I will be using it up then going back to my Queen Helene, both of which work equally well) mixed with EVOO for 20 minutes.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 3, 2018)

After straightening my hair 3 weeks ago, and trimming/cutting my ends today was finally wash day. I used Aphogee two step, and followed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Anti Breakage & Repair Antidote Mask (the first time I've typed that all out and a first time try). Smoothing it through, my hair felt soft and the slip was ok. Smells nice. I wrapped my hair with cling film before applying blowdryer heat for about 15mins. I'll rinse soon and see how it feels.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jul 4, 2018)

DC'ed with Kindred Butters Joe's Joe DC. I left it in for a few hours. Didn't need heat since it's so HOT outside . It was absolutely amazing. Moisturized, soft, and easily detangled. I am loving the KB DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2018)

@Jade Feria 
Nice Review. 

I need to pull out a Joe's Joe for next Wash Day.  I just looked at one the other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2018)

Overnight Under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Durag:
TMC Heavenly Halo Pre-Poo

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Kindred Butter's Joe's Joe Coffee DC'er  @Jade Feria Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 7, 2018)

DC'ing with Annabelles Passionfruit Moisturizing Conditioner under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2018)

I should've started earlier so I'll be DCing on dry/ damp hair overnight with CRN Algae Renew. Warmed coconut oil, Shea and neem powder on my scalp.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 9, 2018)

I deep conditioned my hair before I washed today... I used Masquintense (a sample). Then I shampood with Bain Micellar (also a sample) and I followed up with the Aura Botanica conditioner (sample). My hair felt tangly and slightly hard. 

Once I blow dried and flat ironed, it was beautiful though. Strong, shiny and soft. Slightly heavy from the serum I use (generic silk infusion).


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 11, 2018)

deep Conditioned with


via Imgflip Meme Generator

From Shiseido

Haven’t tried this before, and the shiny design tempted me enough to buy it. But the size is fairly decent.

This stuff goes on heavy so take some of it, water it down a little in an applicator bottle and then apply. More or less on the very moisturizing side, so I have to follow up with protein of some sort.

I’ve gotten lazy and switched back to a regular egg (just the yellow), and honey. Pretty sure it jacked up whatever the mask provided for me, but after drying my hair felt normal. Well normal how it is on a typical day.


Tried a roller set. Failed. I’ll be darned if I let 12.99$ go to waste though.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 12, 2018)

It's wash day 
I dc'd on dry hair with Extentioniste 
Shampood with Extentioniste 
Finally I used Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner as a final step to soften
We'll see how my hair responds to the shampoo this time. So far it feels soft and smells amazing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Joe's Joe Coffee Deep Conditioner


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2018)

Dcing on dry hair with Extentioniste mask. A little truly goes a long way. I used maybe 10ml on my whole head

Shampoo: Extentioniste

Conditioner: Curl ideal cleansing conditioner

Final rinse: acv

Eta I may need to lather twice. My scalp is oily and it never seems to get squeaky clean.

Eta still wasn't squeaky after 2 lathers and an acv rinse


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 19, 2018)

Doing a prepoo with Extentioniste conditioner and Cream of Nature argan oil.

I will wash it out tonight with Extentioniste shampoo. And follow up with the mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
Kindred Butters Joe's Joe


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 21, 2018)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Cream Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 26, 2018)

On Tuesday, I followed my clay (c.bentonite, rhassoul, kaolin, bhringraj powder, steeped nettle and hibiscus, ACV and water) with a DC using TMC Herbal Hair Tonic & Soy Milk Deep Hydration Mask. I wrapped my hair in cling film, no heat. I enjoyed the soft sweet scent of this DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment

Under Steamer:
Bask & Bloom's Brahmi Ayurvedic DC'er


----------



## Jade Feria (Jul 30, 2018)

It has been a while since my last DC, so my hair was a tangled, almost matted hot mess. Yesterday I clarified with Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo (I was scared to do this while my hair was tangled, but I knew I needed to clarify). I DC'ed with APB Honey Molasses Conditioning Treatment. Magical. I've yet to use a DC from APB that doesn't perform well. Super moisturizing, softening, detangling.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 31, 2018)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC under heat for 20 mins.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 1, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC under heat for 20 mins.



This is bae!!! Have you found anything else that compares to this?


----------



## gemruby41 (Aug 3, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Dcing on dry hair with Extentioniste mask. A little truly goes a long way. I used maybe 10ml on my whole head
> 
> Shampoo: Extentioniste
> 
> ...


How do you like the Extentioniste mask? How is it compared to the Therapiste mask?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 3, 2018)

gemruby41 said:


> How do you like the Extentioniste mask? How is it compared to the Therapiste mask?


Nothing is like Therapiste... Extentioniste is ok, but it doesn't wow me. I guess my hair is stronger though since I started using it. I have a Therapiste sample that I plan to use next wash day before my trim. I only have 1 or 2 more uses in my jar. I don't know if I'll repurchase it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 3, 2018)

I prepood with Extentioniste mask and cowashed with Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner. The shed hairs just slid out. Wash day was easy as pie. It took almost 2 weeks for my hair to recover from the drunken pool incident


----------



## gemruby41 (Aug 3, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Nothing is like Therapiste... Extentioniste is ok, but it doesn't wow me. I guess my hair is stronger though since I started using it. I have a Therapiste sample that I plan to use next wash day before my trim. I only have 1 or 2 more uses in my jar. I don't know if I'll repurchase it.


Thanks, I have the Therapiste line that I really like. I'm thinking of getting the Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner. Does it give your hair slip?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 3, 2018)

gemruby41 said:


> Thanks, I have the Therapiste line that I really like. I'm thinking of getting the Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner. Does it give your hair slip?


Yes. It's my only cleanser at the moment. Occasionally I use the Extentioniste shampoo, but it does nothing for my tangles.


----------



## cleopatrafro (Aug 4, 2018)

Looking forward to the 2019 challenges!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 4, 2018)

gorgeoushair said:


> This is bae!!! Have you found anything else that compares to this?



I like thick deep conditioners and Naturelle Grow's DC's have been doing the trick for me. I have a ahugre product stash and had purchased about 12 of the Vanilla Silk DC's some time ago.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 4, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> I like thick deep conditioners and Naturelle Grow's DC's have been doing the trick for me. I have a ahugre product stash and had purchased about 12 of the Vanilla Silk DC's some time ago.


 
I like thick DCs too!  I have some of  Naturellegrow Grow DCs and they are good but I don't know if I would say they're dupes for VS. Luckily I still have some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow's Madder Root & Shea Butter* (discontinued)


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 4, 2018)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Cream on one side and The Hair Garden's Mango Punch on the other. My first time trying The Hair Garden. It  went on so smooth and has tons of slip.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 5, 2018)

Wash day is here again. I think I'll just wash and dc the old school way today. With a plastic cap under the dryer. My ends need some love. I'll shampoo with Extentioniste and dc with Therapiste.

I think I'll dust my ends too. I may end up taking off up to an inch in some places.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 6, 2018)

Going to try and setup a proper DC day. More than likely will procrastinate doing it, but tomorrow is one of my off days, so I can actually try. I’m going to try and make it a thorough wash day since my scalp is getting irritated again. 

Gonna keep it simple and do:

1-2 hour Shea Butter treatment (sort of a pre-pop treatment)

Lemon juice, Diluted shampoo, mixed with some medicated face,scalp, and skin ointment, and just do a gentle scrub

HE HH mixed with some drops of Shea oil I have laying around here, sit under heating cap for 15 mins. (Moisture)

SM JBCO 15 mins under heating cap (Protein)


Leave In of choice, and Seal the last 5-6 inches with Shea Butter.

We will see how well I hold up to these plans.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 7, 2018)

DC'ing tonight with Annabelle's Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask under heat for 15 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2018)

My hair smells so good!! I just washed with Extentioniste shampoo. (Prepood with Vo5 raspberry) Then I deep conditioned with Maskeratine under the dryer. Hopefully my split ends are fused together and on their best behavior until I can trim...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
CeCe's Fermented Rice Water DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 11, 2018)

DC'ing right now with The Hair Garden's Mango Punch under steam for 30 mins.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 12, 2018)

DCing with Gliss Liquid Keratin layered with EVOO under the dryer for 45 mins


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 13, 2018)

Prepoo: Vo5 Raspberry 
Shampoo: Dove scalp care mint
Dc: Extentioniste (used the last of it)
Serum: Chi silk infusion

My hair is fluffy and fabulous. I blow dried and bumped my ends... it smells nice too. I think I really got my hair clean this time too. I gotta start shampooing more.


----------



## beebstt (Aug 13, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC under heat for 20 mins.


Where do you buy this please?? I want some for my hair this weekend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 14, 2018)

beebstt said:


> Where do you buy this please?? I want some for my hair this weekend.



@beebstt I had some in my stash. I don't think she sells products anymore.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 14, 2018)

DC'd with The Hair Garden's Mango Punch Dc under heat for 20 mins.


----------



## beebstt (Aug 14, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> @beebstt I had some in my stash. I don't think she sells products anymore.


Anything just as good that is still sold?


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 15, 2018)

beebstt said:


> Anything just as good that is still sold?



@beebstt Most of my DC's now come from Naturelle Grow or Annabelle's Perfect Blends. They have a good variety to choose from. Depending on what you need or like such as thick or thin consistency, moisturizing or protein or balanced, etc. Also, I have used one from Mielle and a few from The Mane Choice.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 16, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Under Dryer:
> Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
> 
> Under Steamer:
> CeCe's Fermented Rice Water DC'er



@IDareT'sHair This DC'd sounded so good I had to go and purchase it. I cant wait to receive it and use it.


----------



## Jade Feria (Aug 16, 2018)

I DC'ed with APB Honey Molasses Conditioning Treatment mixed with my DIY Ayurvedic Sheabiscus mix


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 16, 2018)

Prepoo: vo5 raspberry 
Shampoo: Dove scalp care
Dc: Lait vital

I blow dried, flat ironed and trimmed tonight. Today is a beneficial lengthening day (if you're into that).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> *This DC'd sounded so good I had to go and purchase it. I cant wait to receive it and use it.*


@Rozlewis 
The very 1st time I used it, I went back in and bought a b/up....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair 

Under Steamer:
Bask & Bloom Brahmi Ayurvedic DC'er w/Bekura YAM


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 18, 2018)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 19, 2018)

I put a quarter sized amount of coconut oil overnight...

I just added Brahmi oil and vo5 raspberry. I will wash and condition after work tonight.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 21, 2018)

DC'd tonight with Annabelle's White Chocolate Mousse Hair Mask under heat for 15 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 21, 2018)

I finally shampood my hair with Dove and did an in shower dc with Lait Vital. I'll put some Pro mend on my ends and blow dry tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Soultanicals Strand Repair *discontinued*  @rileypak 

Under Steamer:
APBs Ultra Conditioning Souffle (in Chicks Dig It)


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 25, 2018)

DC'ing with Annabelles Passionfruit Moisturizing Conditioner (ran out) and Annabelles Marula and Honey Moisturizing DC.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2018)

Used Kerastase Moisture Mask on Friday and Kerastase Resistance Mask yesterday. I am really enjoying the Kerastase products and may try a few more and make them staples.


----------



## lady1979 (Aug 27, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Used Kerastase Moisture Mask on Friday and Kerastase Resistance Mask yesterday. I am really enjoying the Kerastase products and may try a few more and make them staples.


If you don’t mind me asking- price wise, are the products worth it... I saw one for almost 60 dollars . I’m not trying to be fresh but... how have you built your stash ?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2018)

lady1979 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking- price wise, are the products worth it... I saw one for almost 60 dollars . I’m not trying to be fresh but... how have you built your stash ?



Hi @lady1979. My hair tends to stay very dry and brittle so I find the mask to be worth it. I haven't tried any other products to say if they are worth it or not. My hair needs extra help and so far this leaves my hair soft after I rinse which doesn't necessarily happen when I use other deep conditioners. It is also very concentrated so I don't use as much as other products. I bought the jar in April and it will probably last me until next April. I only use the mask once every 4 to 6 weeks.

Not a lot of things work for my hair so I've been willing to try things that are a little more expensive. For my hair the mask work well enough that I'm willing to try other products in the line. I only have the Resistance shampoo and mask and the Nutritive MasqueIntense in my stash. I plan on trying a cowash, an oil and a regular conditioner to compare them.

Most of my hair stash is made up of the Mane Choice and TGIN products which aren't that expensive. I use the Kerastase when I plan to do something damaging to my hair like blow drying/flat ironing which I only do 2 or 3 times a year so the products will last me a while.

If you find cheaper things you love stay with those. My hair just seems to like expensive things.


----------



## gemruby41 (Aug 31, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Hi @lady1979. My hair tends to stay very dry and brittle so I find the mask to be worth it. I haven't tried any other products to say if they are worth it or not. My hair needs extra help and so far this leaves my hair soft after I rinse which doesn't necessarily happen when I use other deep conditioners. It is also very concentrated so I don't use as much as other products. I bought the jar in April and it will probably last me until next April. I only use the mask once every 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> Not a lot of things work for my hair so I've been willing to try things that are a little more expensive. For my hair the mask work well enough that I'm willing to try other products in the line. I only have the Resistance shampoo and mask and the Nutritive MasqueIntense in my stash. I plan on trying a cowash, an oil and a regular conditioner to compare them.
> 
> ...


I also purchase Kerastase products. I use to buy tons of products that would work sometimes, and other times they won't work. With the Kerastase products that I have, my hair always come out right. There is no wondering if my wash day will be a bust or not. I also like the fact that I don't have to use a lot of the product for it to work. The jars may look small, but they do last a long time.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2018)

gemruby41 said:


> I also purchase Kerastase products. I use to buy tons of products that would work sometimes, and other times they won't work. With the Kerastase products that I have, my hair always come out right. There is no wondering if my wash day will be a bust or not. I also like the fact that I don't have to use a lot of the product for it to work. The jars may look small, but they do last a long time.


I am noticing that too. The mask seem very small but the product is so concentrated I don't have to use much even on my density of hair. 

What products are you using? After I use up some things I want to try some other lines.


----------



## gemruby41 (Aug 31, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I am noticing that too. The mask seem very small but the product is so concentrated I don't have to use much even on my density of hair.
> 
> What products are you using? After I use up some things I want to try some other lines.


I use the Chronologiste shampoo, Chronologiste mask, Masquintense mask, Therapiste mask, Aura Botanica conditioner, Discipline cleansing conditioner, Nectar Thermique, Elixir Ultime serum.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2018)

gemruby41 said:


> I use the Chronologiste shampoo, Chronologiste mask, Masquintense mask, Therapiste mask, Aura Botanica conditioner, Discipline cleansing conditioner, Nectar Thermique, Elixir Ultime serum.


Does the Discipline Cleansing Conditioner help with frizz as it markets? How do you like the Elixir serum?


----------



## gemruby41 (Aug 31, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Does the Discipline Cleansing Conditioner help with frizz as it markets? How do you like the Elixir serum?


The Discipline Cleansing Conditioner doesn't help me with frizz. I like that it cleans my hair, and I don't have to add a conditioner afterwards. I love the Elixir serum. I've been using it for many years.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 1, 2018)

DC'ing with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Deep Conditioner for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
APB UCS DC'er


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 2, 2018)

It's wash day again. I will use Extentioniste shampoo and Masquintense with heat.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 4, 2018)

Keep forgetting to post in here. I'm still deep conditioning. I bought Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque from Marshall's for the first time this weekend. I DC with it on Sunday and I love it! My hair felt so good and I can still smell it in my hair today.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 4, 2018)

DC'd tonight with Annabelle's White Chocolate Mousse Hair Mask under heat for 15 mins.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 5, 2018)

Prepood/DC overnight with a warmed mix of Shea + coconut oil, fenugreek, brahmi and kalpi tone. After applying heavily to my scalp and massaging, I mixed what remained with TMC AE Anti-Breakage Hair Mask and smoothed my strands, put in big twists and wrapped in cling film, baggy and scarf. 

Today, I rinsed and put on a clay mix (s.bentonite, rhassoul, kaolin, water, SAA, some steeped fenugreek liquid, hibiscus tea, ACV). It's been on for about an hr and I'm about to rinse it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow Madder Root & Shea w/Bekura YAM on top


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 8, 2018)

DC'd with Annabelle's Marula and Honey Moisturizing DC for 30 mins.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 10, 2018)

Deep conditioned yesterday with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Masque and added Argan oil on top under dryer for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 13, 2018)

I washed with Chi Black seed shampoo and I'm under the dryer with the last of my Extentioniste dc. I dyed my hair Tuesday (balayage), so I gotta baby my hair for the next 6 months at least.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 14, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> DC'd tonight with Annabelle's White Chocolate Mousse Hair Mask under heat for 15 mins.



Can u tell me what color is this suppose to be and what does it smell like?  I found some and don't know if it's still good or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Steaming:
LeMoku Chocolate Deep Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 15, 2018)

I DC'd with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Protein Free DC for 30 mins.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 17, 2018)

DC'd yesterday with Shea Moisture 10-n-1 Superfruit Complex Masque for 30mins under the dryer.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2018)

Years ago I used to do 2 deep conditioning sessions back to back and deep condition all weekend. My life was slower and quieter back then. I don't have that type of time now.

However, I decided to try at least a modified routine. Saturday morning I used the Mane Choice Type 4 mask and left it in. I didn't use heat or a plastic bag. I just left it in. I rinsed Sunday morning a used the Kerastase Masquintense and left that on for several hours. Yesterday evening I rinsed and styled my hair. I'm going to try this for a few weeks and see how it works out.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Ladies. 

I’m still in this challenge. Over the summer I didn’t deep condition regularly like I wanted to just because I was filming many days and just pretty busy. I did dc a few times but there was never anything to write home about. 

Recently have been dc’ing more regularly and with heat. I’ve been using the Aussie deep conditioner. Or whatever conditioner I have on hand. I think the heat is more important than the DC itself. Also working the dc in well before I sit under my soft hooded dryer. 

Knowing I have the ability to use heat while dc’ing gives me more motivation to dc because I know it’ll be effective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
APB's UCS (Chicks Dig It)


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 23, 2018)

DC'ing with Fermented Rice Water & Hibiscus Conditioning Mask|Rice Water| Deep Conditioner|


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Didn’t get to dc this past weekend. DC’ing now with Camille Rose Morroccan Pear Conditioning Custard with my oil mix on top under the dryer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 25, 2018)

Under the dryer with the yummy Chroma Riche mask by Kerastase. I washed with Chi black seed shampoo and rinsed with porosity control to better accept the dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Soultanicals Strand Repair

Under Steamer:
Koils By Nature Detoxifying Charcoal & Mint DC'er


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2018)

Cowashed Friday night and then applied Kerastase MasqueIntense. I let that stay in until Saturday after working out. I then rinsed and reapplied it. I let that stay in until this afternoon when I rinsed and styled my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2018)

I washed with Dove dandruff shampoo (to strip my toner), conditioned with Roux porosity control and now I'm under the dryer with the delicious Masquintense for 15 minutes.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 2, 2018)

On Saturday after henna, I cowashed and then DCd with Aubrey Organics White Camelia. I twisted my hair up and added TMC Heavenly Halo Herbal Hair Tonic...etc on top. I used heat and then left it overnight out of laziness. I let it dry out before rinsing on Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> *I used heat and then left it overnight out of laziness. I let it dry out before rinsing on Sunday.*


@GGsKin @rileypak
.....

What Are Ya'll Doin'?


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 3, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin @rileypak
> .....
> 
> What Are Ya'll Doin'?



Lol I did it for the good of my scalp...


----------



## rileypak (Oct 3, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin @rileypak
> .....
> 
> What Are Ya'll Doin'?


I'm doing absolutely nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> Lol I did it for the good of my scalp...





rileypak said:


> *I'm doing absolutely nothing *


@GGsKin @rileypak
Ya'll are killing me.

I guess you just made my point @ bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2018)

Overnight:
APB's Ayurvedic Mud Mask

Under Dryer:
TMC Green Tea & Carrot Restorative Hair Mask

Under Steamer:
APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 6, 2018)

DC'd with The Hair Garden Euca-Mint DC for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 6, 2018)

First, I drenched my ends in coconut oil. Next, I washed with Chi black seed oil shampoo. I rinsed with Roux porosity control. Now I'm under the dryer with Not your mother's blond moment. It's supposed to neutralize the brassiness in my hair. I may just blow dry and call it a night.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2018)

This morning I poured some of my herbal tea rinse on my scalp and hair while I showered.

*My routine for tonight and tomorrow:*

-I decided to detox my hair and scalp tonight withJMoniquesNaturals Dead Sea Mud Hair Mask overnight tonight. 
-I will shampoo in the morning with Keracare Detangling Moisturizing Shampoo, 
-Henna my hair

*-Olaplex steps #1 through 5*
*-Deep Condition with a combination of Natur Growth Cayena Wood and Castor Argan mixed with a little NG Rose Clay DC for softness.*

-Leave-in with SSI Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail
-Heavy seal later with Lustrasilk Curl Max Curl Moisturizer, Shea Butter and Grease
-Scalp massage with Follicle Care Bambu Scalp Drops and jbco.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2018)

Deep conditioned with Mane Choice Type 4 Mask. I didn't use heat. I wore a plastic cap, a metallic cap and a wrap for a little over an hour. I need to find the gel pack for my heat cap.

Next week I will start earlier so I can deep condition longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2018)

Overnight:
TMC Heavenly Halo Pre-Poo Treatment

Steam:
Le'Moku Chocolate DC'er w/Bekura YAM on top


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2018)

Deep conditioning with Kerastase Nutritive MasqueIntense. I will rinse this out tomorrow and follow withanother deep conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 13, 2018)

DC'd Today with Naturelle Grow's Protein Free DC for 30 mins.


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Oct 14, 2018)

DC as I type~ heat soft bonnet attached to blow dryer. Biolage hydrasource mask for dry hair.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Oct 15, 2018)

Currently sitting under my soft hooded dryer DC’ing with the Agave hair mask from Maui Moisture.

 The first time I used this I did not like it (like all MM products I’ve tried so far). But I also applied it to wet hair in the shower. The directions say apply it to damp hair. But then the very next line says you can use the steam from the shower for an intense treatment so I thought that meant it could be applied to wet hair.  

Tonight I applied it out of the shower on damp hair and I could tell immediately that it worked better on damp hair. With wet hair it immediately made my hair hard and slightly tangly. On damp hair it applied better and my curls were kind of defined. I will say on damp hair the product just seems to sit on my hair. So I’m excited to see it after being under the dryer.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2018)

Rinsed out the Kerastase this morning and applied the TGIN mask and twisted my hair up. Before bed I rewet my hair without taking the twist out. I took down each twist and reapplied the TGIN mask and twisted it back up. I guess I will rinse it out tomorrow night and style it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 17, 2018)

I washed and dc'd last night with Masquintense under the dryer. Then I blow dried it. Now I'm gonna run the flat iron over it.


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 18, 2018)

DC'ed with NG Aloe and Avocado this week.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 19, 2018)

DC'd today with Mielle's Babassu & Mint DC for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm doing an overnight coconut oil treatment on my hair and scalp. I massaged a few drops of rosemary oil too. I'll shampoo and dc tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2018)

Saturday:
Under Dryer - J.oico K-Pak

Under Steamer - L'Occ.itane Shea Butter Treatment w/Kindred Butters Honey Nectar


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 23, 2018)

I washed with Dove scalp care shampoo and conditioned in shower with Not Your Mother's blond moment. My hair feels so goodt. It looks nice too. I'll be bunning daily for work this week. I'm ready. Dif bun everyday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Soultanicals Strand Repair

Under Steamer:
MISCHE DC'er mixed with Kindred Butters Honey Nectar


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 27, 2018)

As my natural hair gets longer I find that I am relying more and more on leave in conditioners and regular conditioners that I apply to oil rinsed hair every morning. So each Sunday when I DC it has to be with a mild protein DC so that my hair does not become overconditioned. The Queen Helene Super Cholesterol DC mixed with EVOO has been doing the trick.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2018)

I washed with Chi Black seed shampoo now I'm dcing with Aphogee 2 minute under the dryer.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 1, 2018)

DC'ed with my OG, APB UCS. (All these acronyms ), About 3 hours, body and house heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2018)

Under Dryer:
SSI's Okra Winfrey Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Le Moka Chocolate DC'er & KB's Honey Nectar


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2018)

This morning I Shampooed and DC'ed with my Follicle Care Bambu Poo and DC set. I have been keeping my hair very moisturized on a daily basis, so I definitely needed some protein treatment today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2018)

I cowashed with Aphogee 2 minute and dc'd with Blonde Moment conditioner. My hair looks goodt. It was easy to detangle, no breakage, minimal shedding. I may skip shampoo next wash day too. I put some peppermint oil on my scalp and it really tingled (during the dc.)


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 10, 2018)

This week DC'ed with Kindred Butters Honey Nectar Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Soultanicals Strand Repair

Under Steamer:
L'O.ccitan.e Olive Oil Hair Paste


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 10, 2018)

DC'ing right now with Kindred Butters Joe’s Joe  DC for 30 mins.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Nov 11, 2018)

Finally got around to trying Alikay Natural Honey + Sage Deep Conditioner. I think this will be my holy grail deep conditioner. It has great ingredients and felt super moisturizing, made my hair super easy to detangle. One of my goals is to not only deep condition weekly but to do so with heat which I think will make all the difference. 

going to alternate with protein deep conditioner from Mielle every other week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2018)

I prepood with Giovanni smoothing conditioner...cowashed with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor...now I'm under the dryer with Chroma Riche and Blonde Moment conditioners. My hair is gonna be so soft!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Joic.o K-Pak Recontructor

Under Steamer:
MISCHE DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 18, 2018)

DC'd with Annabelle's Ultra Conditioning Soufflé under steam for 30 mins.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2018)

DC'd with Annabelle's Red Raspberry & Mint Hair Mask for 30 mins under heat.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 24, 2018)

I’m not in the challenge but I used Shescentit Okra Hair Repair Reconstructive Conditioner with my Hot Head and then used my Shescentit Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask with my Hot Head. I feel like I have a new head of hair. My hair feels incredibly soft. If you don’t know about Shescentit you better ask. I love these products!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2018)

I've been hair lazy lately. I've been putting in deep conditioner and twisting it up with the plan to shampoo later and later never comes. Then a few days later I rinse and repeat. I think I deep conditioned on Friday with TGIN deep conditioner. I rinsed today. I was traveling so I put in TGIN leave in conditioner. Probably later today I will shampoo and deep condition again and maybe twist it up for real.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm joining this challenge, a little late in the game.
But I figure, it'll set me up nicely for a goood routine in 2019.

I'm deep conditioning with tresemme and coconut oil right now, in a shower cap, for the last few hours.

I would like to do this once a week/every 2 weeks as time permits, to strengthen and grow my hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2018)

Under Dryer:
The Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
CeCe Naturals Fermented Rice Water DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 1, 2018)

DC'd under my heat cap with Kindred Butters Joe's Joe DC for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 7, 2018)

I finally washed my hair. I'm dcing with the blonde moment conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2018)

Under Dryer:
SSI's Okra Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Le Moku' Chocolate DC'er


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Keep forgetting to post when I DC. 
I Dc’d Monday with Shea Moisture 10n1 Renewal with heat for 30 mins. 
Today I am DC’ing with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque mixed with a tsp of coconut oil for 30 mins w/ heat.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 13, 2018)

Trying something new for the next 6 months gonna try to wash every 4 days and deep conditioning every time to see if it will help with growth, keep tangles to a minimum, and keep moisture levels up. 

Last night I deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque with olive oil on top w/ heat for 30mins. This Masque is one of my favorites so moisturizing.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 13, 2018)

DC'ed with J Monique's Naturals Hibiscus and Brocoli DC for about 2 hours under a plastic cap


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 13, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Trying something new for the next 6 months gonna try to wash every 4 days and deep conditioning every time to see if it will help with growth, keep tangles to a minimum, and keep moisture levels up.
> 
> Last night I deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque with olive oil on top w/ heat for 30mins. This Masque is one of my favorites so moisturizing.


Looking forward to see how it works for you!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 16, 2018)

Deep Conditioned with Camille Rose Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard w/ heat for 15 mins. Will let it sit for a while after. I just love love this stuff! Cannot be without it!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 16, 2018)

Finally washing my hair after some time.
Today I used Aphogee 2 Step for my protein and I'm currently sitting with a mix of Camille Rose Algae Renew & SM Low Po.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2018)

Under Dryer  with:
The Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot Reconstructor

Steaming with:
LeMoku' Chocolate DC'er mixed with CeCe's Avocado (to use up LeMoku')


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 16, 2018)

DC with Naturelle Grow Chamomile & Burdock Root Protein Free DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 20, 2018)

I DC'ed last weekend with Joico Moisture Recovery, under steamer 30 minutes.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dc’ing w Shea Moisture Superfruit Masque just finished under the dryer for 30mins.


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 21, 2018)

I've never been consistent with conditioning, but I'd like to try. I have a years supply of CC Naturals moisturizer/conditioners, can I use these?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2018)

DC'ing with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC under steam for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2018)

Under Dryer:
SSI's Okra Winfrey Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
MISCHE DC'er


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2018)

I really wanted to wash and dc my hair today. Instead,  I took a nap. I feel great. If I don't get too Christmas lit, I will do it tonight. My hair feels dry and neglected. It's been around 3 weeks since wash day. I'm making a habit of this infrequent washing. I'll do better.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2018)

I ended up washing my hair and deep conditioning 2 days ago. The detangling process was painless. My blow dry was quick and easy. I used Blonde Moment conditioner and Kerastase Chroma something. I can’t remember the name. I was under the dryer for 20 minutes. I plan on washing again in the next week or 2. #momlife


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm currently DCing with Mielle Babassu & Mint (+ hot towel) and will follow up with Kerastase Maskeratine.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 29, 2018)

DCing with Schwartzkopf Gliss Ultra Hydrating Keratin treatment right now. Going for a full hr with my last DC of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2018)

Under Dryer:
TMC Carrot & Green Tea Reconstructor

Steaming:
MISCHE DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

Whoa, I have not posted in here in a while. I did Deep Condition this week using Follicle Care Cayena Wood mixed with NG Rose Clay DC for a balance of both protein and moisture. My hair is happy


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 31, 2018)

My last DC of the year was yesterday - a mixture of APB Garlic Conditioner, NG Marshmallow Root, and some honey. I applied it on my dry hair and left it on with a plastic cap for about 4-5 hours while I did stuff around the house. Followed up with Curl Origin's Hydrating Leave-In and my Shea butter mix, and put it in a bun.

Next year, I will continue with this challenge! I will DC 1x2 times per week in the winter as usual, and 1x per week otherwise.



sissimpson said:


> I've never been consistent with conditioning, but I'd like to try. I have a years supply of CC Naturals moisturizer/conditioners, can I use these?


The conditioners, you can use.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 3, 2019)

I will try harder to stay on track and DC more this year. I either fall off if I don’t have a reliable heat source or reliable access to deep conditioners. I prefer buying on the ground so I’ll have to make greater efforts to get out and buy some DCs. Also I need a new blow dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2019)

Under Dryer:
SSI's Okra Winfrey Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Curls Dynasty Pumpkin & Mint DC'er


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 5, 2019)

Took a break from washing over the past two weeks and wore twists under a scarf then twist outs. Was nice to not worry about washing and chill with the kids over the break. That Shea butter kept my hair moisturized the whole time. 

Dc’ing currently with Shea Moisture Manuka Masque under the dryer for 30 mins. Will let it sit for a couple of hours while I do stuff around the house.


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2019)

Dc on Friday-Black Rosted Coffee Dc hair paste..Hair felt really strong after & very little hair hair shed..I used Aussie Moist as a rinse out..Soft strong hair..That smells good..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2019)

DC'ing under heat with Marie Dean Cholesterol Conditioner for 15 mins.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 6, 2019)

I’m definitely going to start Deep Conditioning this 2019:

*DC w/heat for 20 min every wash day
Aphogee 2 Step Every 8 Weeks *

Current Arsenal:
1. Hot Deep Conditioning Cap
2. Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC
    (It’s ok, doesn’t leave my hair soft after
     rinsing unless I leave some in)
3. Aphogee 2 Step (staple)

*Looking for a Staple:*
Will test the following Moisturizing Deep Conditioners this year (new purchase only after using up current DC):
   1. Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage DC
   2. Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic
   3. The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian DC
   4. Mielle Organics Mint & Babassu Oil
   5. Naturelle Grow Marshmallow DC
   6. L’Oreal Nature’s Therapy DC

^let me know if you guys have any better deep conditioner suggestions (preferably black owned)/if this list looks good. I want to limit my staple search to 5/6 products so I can give each product a fair chance. I don’t have a problem with silicones or mineral oil, just drying alcohols   (Isopropyl etc)


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 6, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> I’m definitely going to start Deep Conditioning this 2019:
> 
> *DC w/heat for 20 min every wash day
> Aphogee 2 Step Every 8 Weeks *
> ...



Mielle Organics Babbasu oil and mint dc is a great one. I like the Soultanicals one too. 

I have Carol's Daughter DC that does nothing for my hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 6, 2019)

DCing with heat for an hour today with Loreal El Vive Total Repair balm....its new to me so wish me luck.


----------



## naturalyogini (Jan 6, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> I’m definitely going to start Deep Conditioning this 2019:
> 
> *DC w/heat for 20 min every wash day
> Aphogee 2 Step Every 8 Weeks *
> ...


CD Almond DC was horrible on my hair. The rinseout was better .


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 6, 2019)

Im in! I need the reminder to DC weekly/Biweekly. 
I DC'd friday with Joico Moisture Recovery.

I plan to switch up every wash day so my hair doesn't get lazy.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 7, 2019)

naturalyogini said:


> CD Almond DC was horrible on my hair. The rinseout was better .





oneastrocurlie said:


> Mielle Organics Babbasu oil and mint dc is a great one. I like the Soultanicals one too.
> 
> I have Carol's Daughter DC that does nothing for my hair.



 The Carol’s Daughter DC is definitely out then. Saved me $15. I’ve heard a lot about the Mielle one so I will edit the list and give it a chance.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 7, 2019)

DC'ed overnight on dry hair with Curl Origin Double Moisture Overnight Mask. Annnd... used up the entire jar in one sitting


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 10, 2019)

DC'ing right now with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2019)

My account expired New Year’s Eve... I just renewed today. I cowashed my hair and flat ironed. I love how it feels! I did a Keragen treatment last Thursday. I used vo5 lime clarifying conditioner and Aphogee 2 minute. Heat protectant was the generic chi silk infusion from Sally’s.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 11, 2019)

Quickly washed my hair and did an Aphogee Rx early this morning. Last weekend I  deep conditioned with Shea Moisture’s Manuka Honey DC (still just ok, but I’m going to use it up).


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 12, 2019)

DC'd on thursday with motions moisture plus with safflower and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2019)

Entwine Hydro Moisture DC'er


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 17, 2019)

DC'd with Joico K-Pak intensive hydration had my newgrowth poppin'


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 17, 2019)

DC’d with SM Hi-Po Masque and premade henna mixed in (50/50). Left hair SMOOTH, shiny! strong and curls poppin! Yay! New staple!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment

Under Steamer:
Entwine Hydrating Moisturizing Hair Masque


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 20, 2019)

DC under heat with SM Superfruit Masque for 30min. I put my DiY Hair Growth oil on top. This oil is so smooth feeling. 

I kept it simple Grapeseed, EVOO, JBCO, very little coconut, Lavender, Peppermint, Vetiver, Ylang Ylang infused with fenugreek and hibiscus. I think the hibiscus and Vetiver gave this oil the nice smooth feeling. This mix was a hit.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2019)

Sleeping with Curls Origin Overnight Hair Mask tonight, will wash out in the morning. This is my first time using it and I'm using it on dry hair. Sure hope I like it so will report back on that.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 22, 2019)

Wrong thread


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 22, 2019)

just did CON argan oil conditioning treatment for 10 mins covered while in the shower and DC'ing under the dryer with the same lines strengthening mask


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 26, 2019)

Deep Conditioned w/Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque & Hot Head DC Cap for 20 min.

It’s official (for me). This mask leaves my hair fragile/weak/tangly. I won’t be deep conditioning with it anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2019)

Under the Dryer:
SSI's Okra Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Curls Dynasty Pumpkin & Mint Hair Mask


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2019)

*Today I'm using:*

Mielle Organics (protein)
A combination of NG Rose Clay DC, Follicle Care Baba de Caracol DC and Bekura YAM Nectar (moisture).


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 27, 2019)

Today, I used Kerastase Masquintense on my ends and Camille Rose Naturals Algae Renew all over. Steamed for about 10mins, then left to marinate in residual heat for 30mins. Allowed to cool, and then rinsed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2019)

I shampood with Kerastase Extentioniste and I’m dcing under the dryer with Kerastase Chroma Riche. I may just blow dry and call it a night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls & Potions R/W & Bamboo Hair Rinse

Under Steamer:
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 3, 2019)

Didn’t really care for how my finger coils came out looking this morning so I cowashed. Deep conditioning with Macadamia Deep Repair Masque and Curls Blueberry Mint Tea Scalp Treatment under dryer now for about 30 mins.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 7, 2019)

*DC today w/ L’Oreal Nature’s Therapy Mask & Hot Head Cap for 30 min*

Right now, my detangling conditioner and shampoo leave my hair soft, tangle free, and happy. I dc and it undoes all of that goodness.  For now, I’m going to add oil to and use up the SM Manuka Mask (I know I just don’t want to waste it) and this new L’Oreal one I’m trying. Patch tests lie (DCs always seem to work on one twist but not the whole head lol).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls & Potions Rice Water & Bamboo Rinse 

Under Steamer:
Curl Dynasty's Pumpkin & Mint Hair Treatment


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi Ladies,

In January, I basically used one DC for the entire month which was...Shea Moisture Kukui Nut and Grapeseed Oil Damage something something Deep Conditioner. Not that my hair is damaged, but I was in TJ Maxx and found this for a low price so I just went and bought it. It actually was really great and made it pretty soft.  

I ran out of it the other day, so now I have a mask from Garnier; one of those 1 minute masks, it's Avocado. I'm gonna see if it can last me for the rest of February, and will try not to buy another DC until March.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 9, 2019)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Protein Free DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Starronda (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh no! I can't find Bee Mine DC anymore 
Is the company still in business? I use to order the DC online and I can't find it anyway. My hair LOVED this stuff and I can't find anything to replace it with. Help!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2019)

@Starronda
I would contact Naturally Curly and ask if they will get it in.  They have several BM products still listed.

I looked at Hattache, but didn't see it listed.


----------



## Starronda (Feb 11, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Starronda
> I would contact Naturally Curly and ask if they will get it in.  They have several BM products still listed.
> 
> I looked at Hattache, but didn't see it listed.


Omg, thank you SO MUCH!! I will reach out to her right now! I miss you girl


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2019)

Bekura Beauty-Leche De Babasu Dc natural heat..Sunday “Hair feels fantastic” this Dc is a lifetime staple for me..Gets better & better per each use.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2019)

Starronda said:


> *Omg, thank you SO MUCH!! I will reach out to her right now! I miss you girl*


@Starronda 
Hope you find it Sis.


----------



## Starronda (Feb 12, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Starronda
> Hope you find it Sis.


She just responded that they're going out of business!!! OMG, am I the last to know this information. I'm devastated lol..I now have to start the long search of a deep conditioner that works just as well for my hair. Ugh.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 15, 2019)

DC'ing right now with Marie Dean's Vanilla Repair Conditioning Mask under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 18, 2019)

Deep conditioned yesterday with L’Oreal Nature’s Therapy DC. This time I added Canola oil and microwaved it for about 45 seconds. It left my hair feeling juicy and smooth! Actually moisturized. I am glad I revisited the product. I would repurchase it since you get 16 oz for about $12 on Amazon. But I would prefer a conditioner that does not need to be doctored up.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 19, 2019)

DC'ing The Mane Choice Peach Black Tea & Vitamin Infusion Anti-Shedding & Intense Volume Therapy Mask under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Feb 20, 2019)

I’ve been using the TXTR mask by Cantu lately and it’s great. I was apprehensive because historically Cantu just makes my hair rough and tangled. 

A little goes a long way. And it detangles my hair so easily. And it’s not crazy expensive. I think about 12$. I still have a lot left but next time I’m in CVS I’ll pick up another tub.

The Garnier mask was okay but it just went too fast for moderate results.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mixed the last of my Shea Moisture Superfruit Masque with Shea Moisture Manuka Masque and avocado oil. In a bit of a rush tonight so I will only be under the dryer for 15-20 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Jakeala's Beau Vert DC'er

Under Steamer:
ENTWINE Hydro DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 23, 2019)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Natural Cinnamon under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 27, 2019)

DC'ing today The Mane Choice Peach Black Tea & Vitamin Fusion Anti-Shedding & Intense Moisture Therapy for 30 mins.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 28, 2019)

DC this weekend with Aphogee 2 Step after clarifying.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2019)

Did a mudwash and deep conditioning with TGIN Honey Hair Mask or something like that.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Mar 2, 2019)

Did not do a protein Rx. Instead:
L’Oreal DC + Canola Oil
Microwaved DC Mix & Used Hot Head Cap

Figuring out _how_ to best deep condition my hair has been great. I’m going to keep microwaving and adding oil to my DCs. My leave ins apply so much better, and my hair looks so defined and feels like butter after rinsing (and stays like that for 1-2 weeks). After 10+ years, I’m a deep conditioning convert. Having a good quality DC as a base is important though. For instance, I have had little success modifying my OGX DC (i’ll try again later tho).

The best part is I only have to deep condition for 20 min now.

ETA:
Please note: there are certain products that I won’t heat up - Protein Treatments and products that contain certain preservatives I can post them  below:

Formaldehyde, quaternium-15, dimethyl-dimethyl (DMDM) hydantoin, imidazolidinyl urea, diazolidinyl urea, sodium hydroxymethylglycinate, 2-bromo-2-nitropropane-1,3-diol (bromopol).


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 2, 2019)

I changed my product selection for this washday and decided to use the entire Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Laid collection. DC'ing right now with Fresh Mango & Passion Fruit Mask for 20 mins under heat.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Mar 2, 2019)

Deep conditioned under my steamer with Afrotastic Curl Elastic Deep Conditioning Treat. It was my first time using it and it made my hair super soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2019)

Under Dryer:
SSI's Okra Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Curl Dynasty Pumpkin & Mint DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2019)

*Currently doing my hair right now:*

*-Prepoo* - Curl Origins Overnight Mask
*-Shampoo* - Kerastase Therapiste Shampoo
*-Deep Conditioners *- a combination of Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint DC (protein) and SSI Rose Clay DC (moisturizing). 
*-Leave-in* - IN Hibiscus and Aloe Leave-in
*-Moisturizer and sealant* - SCurl Moisturizer, QB BRBC and BM Grease.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 5, 2019)

DC'ing with The Mane Choice Peach Black Tea & Vitamin Fusion Ant-Shedding & Intense Volume Therapy Mask under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2019)

Under Dryer:
TMC Green Tea & Carrot Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
ENTWINE Hydro DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 9, 2019)

DC'ing right now with Marie Dean's Vanilla Repaid Conditioning Mask for 30 mins under heat cap.


----------



## Lita (Mar 10, 2019)

Drop Conditione with Spouted Curlies Agave Hair Food Dc for 2hrs using 2 plastic cap..Hair feels really nice & I didn’t need to use a rinse out conditioner after I rinsed it from my hair AND it rinsed very cleaned no residue..

•I only used a rinse out after KeraCare hydrating poo..But nooooo rinse out after Dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 10, 2019)

Under the dryer for an hr with Shea Moisture Manuka & Mafura Mask. 
20 mins to go!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 12, 2019)

DC'd tonight with Marie Deans Vanilla Repair Conditioning DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Celestialx (Mar 14, 2019)

Last night, I cowashed with VO5 Moisture Milks and DC'd with Aussie 3 min. Miracle Moist overnight since I was too lazy to mix up/apply my Silicon Mix and Hada Labo combo. 

Even though I love Aussie, I normally use it as a rinse-out and didn't have high hopes for using it solo as a DC, but I rinsed it out with VO5 this morning after my workout and my hair felt like _butter_ and detangled like a dream. So I think I'm gonna start using it by itself consistently as my Wednesday night moisturizing DC. ^_^


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Mar 14, 2019)

Dc with TMC peach black tea & vitamin fusion mask


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 16, 2019)

DC'ing now with Naturelle Grow's Chamomile & Burdock Root DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Wig Cap & Wig (for several hours)
Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er


----------



## Celestialx (Mar 17, 2019)

D/C'd overnight with Kanechom Karite Butter, Silicon Mix, and Hada Labo Gokujyun Lotion.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 23, 2019)

DC'd with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Mar 23, 2019)

Applied the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask. Gonna keep it in while I’m on set today.


----------



## Celestialx (Mar 24, 2019)

DC'd overnight with Kanechom, Silicon Mix, and Hada Labo but this time I added a bit of VO5 as filler since I'm running low on Silicon Mix. I'm gonna rinse it all out in a few minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2019)

Under Dryer:
SSI's Okra Winfrey Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow's Shea Madder Root DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2019)

*After getting over my lazy spell after church I decided to hit the shower to start my hair. Here's what I decided on:*

-Shampooing with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo
-Color - Dominican Republic Big One henna
-Shampoo again with Natur Growth Bambu Shampoo
*-Protein Treat with Natur Growth Nectar Repair
-Moisturizing DC with NG Rose Clay DC*
-Leave in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus Leave-in
-M/S with CFCG Moisturizer and BM Grease or diy SB blend


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2019)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Dc with TMC peach black tea & vitamin fusion mask



@SpiceUpMyHair How is the THC peach Black tea,does it help with shedding and is it moisturizing? Thank you..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2019)

Dc with Curl Dynasty “Pumpkin & Mint” mask 45min with heat cap

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Mar 25, 2019)

Lita said:


> @SpiceUpMyHair How is the THC peach Black tea,does it help with shedding and is it moisturizing? Thank you..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



It’s my new favorite deep conditioner. I have multiple jars. Very moisturizing. Not sure if it truly helps with shedding.


----------



## Lita (Mar 26, 2019)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> It’s my new favorite deep conditioner. I have multiple jars. Very moisturizing. Not sure if it truly helps with shedding.



@SpiceUpMyHair Thank you for the review..The next sale I will have this on my to buy list.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2019)

*My regimen this weekend is:*

*Pre-poo *- Chicoro's moisture pre-poo of AVG and EVCO - I need the big guns this weekend and this works well on my hair.
*Shampoo* - Natur Growth Bambu shampo
*Protein DC - Natur Growth Bambu DC
Moisturizing DC - Afro Love Hair Souffle mixed with Bekura YAM Nectar*
*Leave-in* - IN Aloe and Hibiscus
*M/S* - CFCG Curl Moisturizer and BM Grease or diy Shea Butter
*Style* - Bunning since my hair still roots still look pretty dark from my henna color last weekend.


----------



## Lita (Mar 28, 2019)

Washed-
TRU Co wash 

Condition-
Spouted Curlies”Manuka Honey Mask” 2hrs

Sprayed my roots-
“Stunna Rice Milk”

Uhuru Naturals-
“Chebe leave in Cream”on length

Happy Being Nappy-
Cayenne pepper oil applied on troubled areas

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 30, 2019)

DC'ed last week with NG Herbal Blends, after about a 3 week hiatus.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2019)

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with Chicoro's Moisture Drench Prepoo - AVJ, EVCO and EVOO
-Shampoo with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo

*-Protein Deep Conditioning with Natur Growth Bambu Nourishing Treatment
-Moisture Deep Condition with Afro Love Raw Honey and Shea Butter Hair Treatment*
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus 

-M/S with CFCG Curl Moisturizer and Shea Butter/Blue Magic Grease
-Styling - Bunning with Wetline Xtreme Gel, MO Curling Custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2019)

Overnight last night:
Curl Origin's Overnight Coconut & Kukui Nut Hair Mask

Today:
Under Dryer: Hydratherma Naturals Amino Silk Protein DC'er

Under Steamer: Naturelle Grow's Madder Root & Shea DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 6, 2019)

DC'ing with Annabelle's Garlic Conditioner under heat for 30 mins


----------



## Lita (Apr 6, 2019)

Thursday-Did a deep condition with hair dryer for 1hr using Happy Being Nappy”Onion Hair Growth Deep Conditioner” this feels great on the scalp,smooths down cuticles & helps to minimize shedding..Smells like candy

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Celestialx (Apr 10, 2019)

Had a much needed wash day after neglecting my hair for a little bit. 

*Cleanser*: Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Shampoo
*Rinse-Out Conditioner*: VO5 Moisture Milks 
*D/C*: Silicon Mix and Hada Labo Premium Lotion (2hrs w/ plastic cap)
*Moisturizer*: S-Curl Activator
*Sealants*: Jojoba Oil + Softee Mango Butter


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 13, 2019)

DC'd today with MIelle Protein Free DC under heat for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow's Madder Root & Shea DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls & Potions Bamboo & Rice Water Treatment

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow's Madder Root & Shea DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 21, 2019)

DC'd yesterday with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC and I used a sample of the Briogeo Repair DC and loved it.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 21, 2019)

Under the dryer for the 2nd time this morning. 
#1 was 1/2 hr for an Aphogee Protein  DT and now #2 is an hr long DC with Shea Moisture's Manuka Honey and Mafura.


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 21, 2019)

DC'ed with APB Not Easily Broken Conditioner. It left my hair soooooo soft and moisturized.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2019)

DCed with Follicare Cayena Wood and Nectar Reair for protein followed up with Afro Love Hair Souffle DC for moisture. Love how my hair feels tonight. Feels really soft.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2019)

I washed with Kerastase Fluidaliste and did a 20 minute dc under the dryer with Chronologiste. I’ll be wigging it for the next few weeks. I’m due for a keratin treatment, but I’m feeling pretty lazy.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2019)

Prettymetty said:


> I washed with Kerastase Fluidaliste and did a 20 minute dc under the dryer with Chronologiste. I’ll be wigging it for the next few weeks. I’m due for a keratin treatment, but I’m feeling pretty lazy.


Girl @Prettymetty, in your avi, you are too cute. Very pretty lady.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2019)

*Thought I'd get off my butt and check my stash for what I will be using this weekend and here it is:*

-Prepoo with JMonique's Dead Sea Hair Mud Wash
-Shampoo with Follicle Care Bambu Shampoo
*-DC with Follicle Care Bambu Strengthening Conditioner (Protein)
-DC with Afro Love Shea and Honey DC (Moisturizing)*
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus Leave-in
-Moisturize with Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer
-Style in a bun to wear for a week.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2019)

Today”Thursday”

I did a hibiscus/rose pre poo mixed with whole blends coconut milk/vanilla extract mixed with honey left it on my hair for 1hr 30min.

Washed with warm water
DC”Curls and Potions”Chebe Hydration Mask50min
Rinsed”L’oreal Long Term Conditioner”
Stunna”Rice Milk” on scalp
Bekura Beauty”Buttermilk Hair Cream” on length
Camille”Honey” Leave in 
Fenugreek”Hair Oil”to seal

•Hair is supper shiny & very moisturized.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blazingbeauty (Apr 27, 2019)

Deep conditioned with mielle organics Protein Free dc + Canola Oil yesterday.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 27, 2019)

DC'ing now with The Mane Choice Peach Black Tea & Vitamin Infusion Anti-Shedding & Intense Volume Therapy Dc under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab in Strawberry Ice Cream


----------



## theRaven (Apr 27, 2019)

I haven’t deep conditioned in a good while. Last night I washed my hair and did deep conditioning with protein from Africas Best Hair Mayonnaise. I didn’t use use any covering or heat due to laziness. But I did keep it overnight. Now I have Olaplex no. 3 in my hair. Just finished a workout and will  wash it out now.


----------



## waff (Apr 28, 2019)

DCed with Mielle O's Babassu DC for 2~3 hours with a plastic cap.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2019)

DC'd with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2019)

Treat:
Curls & Potions Bamboo & R/W Rinse (Under Dryer)

Steam:
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream)


----------



## waff (May 5, 2019)

Mielle O's babassu DC for 2-3 hours under heated cap.


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2019)

DIY Hydrated fenugreek on my scalp (so much slip). Added some to Camille Rose Coconut Water Penetrating Treatment and smoothed into my hair. Twisted up and baggying for a couple of hours.


----------



## discodumpling (May 5, 2019)

It's an all day DC with Hask Keratin (pink) packet. I've been in and out the house and havent found the time to wash it out yet! It's all good my hair can handle it.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 7, 2019)

DC'ing right now with Annabelles Garlic Conditioner under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 11, 2019)

DC'd today with MIelles Mongogo Oil Protein Free Hydrating DC under heat for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steam:
Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream)


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 11, 2019)

Aphogee 2 Step Rx (Step 1)


----------



## waff (May 12, 2019)

1 hour in a heated cap: SheaMoisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Hair Masque


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2019)

*My regimen this week:*

*-Prepoo* - Curl Origin Overnight Hair Mask
*-Shampoo* - Follicle Care Bambu Shampoo
*-Deep Condition* -* with a combination of Follicle Care Nectar Repair, Olaplex #3, and Follicle Care Bambu Repair and   Moisturizing Treatment*

*-Leave-in* - SSI Green Tea Coconut Hair Milk
*-M/S* - Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and Shea Butter
*-Style* - Braided hair under wig as my protective style for the week.


----------



## waff (May 16, 2019)

Hask argan oil deep conditioner - 1 hour under heated cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls & Potions: Rice Water and Bamboo Hair Rinse

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow's: Slippery Elm, Burdock Root & Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## Prettymetty (May 20, 2019)

I’m under the dryer with Kerastase Maskeratine. I’m hoping for soft sleek hair today. I just rinsed my ombré ends dark brown. I’ll blow dry and straighten it afterwards.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 23, 2019)

I’m under the dryer with Therapiste. I washed with the discipline line sulfate free shampoo. I’ll blow dry and straighten later...


----------



## Rozlewis (May 24, 2019)

DC'ing with Annabelles Garlic DC (just a little), The Mane Choice Cool Laid Mask (just a little) and Mielle's Rosemary Mind Strengthening Hair Masque for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2019)

Under Dryer:
NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Hair Treatment

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild Olive You DC'er


----------



## discodumpling (May 25, 2019)

DC'd for about 45 mins with heat. Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Mask...why yall ain't tell me though?? I've only used it in DDs hair before so I really didn't know it would do me so right! It's a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2019)

@discodumpling 
Agreed!

It is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2019)

Under Dryer:
The Mane Choice Green Tea and Carrot Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild's "Olive You"


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 1, 2019)

I've been not so great to my hair for the last month, and haven't taken care of it when I was sick. So it got super dry... started breaking a little, which is a problem because my hair is colour treated, and I want to colour it again in 3 weeks. 

I normally deep condition once a week, so back to it.

Last night: I mixed tresemme conditioner (a lot!) Into a small tub with about a quarter cup of hemp seed oil .

I then added a good handful of shea moisture deep condition masque-jbco

I've left it in my hair overnight.

I think I will also steam today with it in, just for extra softening.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 2, 2019)

DC'd yesterday with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss DC. I had never used this before, but I found 2 jars of this in my stash. I am 15 weeks post and let me tell you it melted my new growth. It was so soft, manageable, and detangled. I had no issues combing through my new growth. I have one more jar left, but I wish I could get more.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 4, 2019)

Under the dryer with Chronologiste (Kerastase.)


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2019)

I wasn't going to do anything to my hair this week but truly, it has been 4 weeks since I've given my hair a really good deep treatment. I have only been making sure that I kept my scalp shampooed standing up in the shower twice for the past month.

*Anyway today I:*

*-Detox Shampooed* with Nairobi Detox Poo
*-Moisture Shampooed* with Keracare Detangling Poo
*-Color *with Henna
*-Deep Conditioning* *with Dudley's DRC 28 and Dudley's Cream Protein Conditioners*
*-Leave-in* with SSI Green Tea Coconut Hair Milk
*-Moisturize/Seal* with QB Burdock Root and BM Grease.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jun 7, 2019)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> Dc'ed yesterday for an hour under the heating cap with TJ Nourish Spa mixed with SheaMoisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque.
> 
> Prior to this I colored my hair w/permanent dye, so it'll be Aphogee next time.
> 
> Happy hair growing ladies!



Hi Ladies...It's been a long while..but I'm back.  

Last night I DC'ed overnight with SM Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Hair Masque mixed w/ 2 tsp of marshmallow root. Prior to applying the DC, I sprayed my hair with rice water.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2019)

Dc'ing with Mielle Mongongo Oil Hydrating Protein Free DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
MHC "Olive You"


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 8, 2019)

Protective styled for the past two and a half months. Thursday I deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Sugarcane Extract and Meadowfoam Miracle Masque for 30mins with heat then let it sit overnight. My first time trying it, it’s meh. Didn’t care for how it feels when you Rinse it out. I like the smell I can still smell it in my hair 2 days later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2019)

Under Dryer:
CeCe Naturals Banana & Coconut Conditioner

Under Steamer with:
Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm & Cinnamon DC'er with b.a.s.k. YAM (Yes!  I said b.a.s.k.)


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 15, 2019)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2019)

*I've decided that I will be washing my hair tomorrow. 

My regimen:*

-Prepooing with Coconut oil and AVG
-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Olaplex #1 followed by #2
-Olaplex Shampoo
*-Protein DC - Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
-Moisture DC with Nairobi Humecta-Sil DC* 
-Leave-in with SSI Green Tea and Coconut leave-in
-M/S with QB BRBC and BM Grease.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 18, 2019)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2019)

*This weekend my regimen is:*

*-Prepoo* with EVCO and AVJ
*-Shampoo* with FC Baba de Caracol Shampoo
*-Protein DC with FC Castor Cayena (very mild protein)*
*-Moisture DC with FC Baba de Caracol Treatment*
*-Leave-in* with SSI Papaya Hair Misture Leave-in
*-Moisturize* with Dudley's PCA Retainer (not sure if I'm heavy sealing yet but if I do I will use BM Grease).


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 22, 2019)

DC'ing with Camille Rose Algae Renew DC under heat for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2019)

Steamed:
Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2019)

Yesterday DCd with Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint and Camille Rose Coconut Water Penetrating Treatment (with steam).

Edited to correct my spelling.


----------



## waff (Jun 23, 2019)

2 hrs under heated cap => Hask Argan Oil Repairing deep conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 25, 2019)

DC'ing with Joe Joe's DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jun 28, 2019)

Washed my hair w/ Aussie Moist and DC'ed overnight with SM Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Hair Masque mixed w/ 2 tsp of marshmallow root. Also used TJ Nourish Spa as a base.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2019)

This weekend I will be using Follicle Care Castor Cayena as my Protein DC and Baba de Caracol Treatment as my moisturizing DC.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 29, 2019)

It’s been a while since I checked in. Haven’t been deep conditioning as much as I’d like, so I just compensate with more cowashing.

My last deep conditioner was earlier this week. I used a Hair Butter mask by OGX. Really like it. Good amounts of slip.

I currently washed my hair again since my scalp was getting itchy, and deep conditioned with LuxSkinCo Deep Repair hair mask. 

Here’s a link to their shop
https://etsy.me/2hG0D1f

It’s a very light frothy/custard type of consistency. It’s not as heavy as I would like, but it feels really nice and my hair completely soaks it up. I left it on for 25 mins under a heating cap, then rinsed and put my hair in braids.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 29, 2019)

DC'ing with Mielle Mongongo Oil Hydrating Protein Free DC for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2019)

Under Dryer:
NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Hair Treatment

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow & Slippery Elm?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 2, 2019)

DC'ing with Kindred Butter Joe's Joe DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

Under Dryer:
NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Mask

Under Steamer:
Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2019)

*This morning I:*

Shampooed with Follicle Care Almond and Honey Protein shampoo followed by
Moisturizinf Shampoo with Follicle Care Castor Argan Shampoo
*Protein DC with Follicle Care Castor Cayena *

Have to complete my session with:

*Moisture DC with Follicle Care Coco Rose Moisturizing DC*
Moisturize with QB BRBC and SSI Papaya Leave-in Combo 
Style - Big plaits under a wig for the week.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 7, 2019)

DCd with a mix of Oyin Honey Hemp and Camille Rose Algae Renew.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ll wash with Kerastase discipline shampoo and dc with masquintense with heat for at least 20 minutes. I haven’t washed my hair in over a month. That isn’t like me


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 9, 2019)

DC'ing with Naturelle Grow Vanilla Fig DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2019)

Decided to color my hair with henna today. Also using my Olaplex system to strengthen and repair. Plus a whole hair regimen today.

*Today I'm:*

-Prepooing with my diy Fenugreek rinse and Heritage Castor Oil
-Shampooing with Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Color with henna and Olaplex #1 mixed together
-Conditioner with Olaplex #2 for 20 minutes
-Shampoo with Olaplex #4
-Protein DC with Follicle Care Cayena Wood
-Moisture DC with Follicle Care Baba de Caracol
-Leave-in with Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey Leave-in
-Moisturize with QB BRBC and QB OHHB


----------



## waff (Jul 14, 2019)

Curls Cashmere & Caviar Hair Masque :1-2 hr under hot head cap
It's my first time trying this DC out. I like the consistency, however the smell is so over powering and "perfumy". We will see how it performs, I can tolerate the scent if the results are good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2019)

Under Dryer:
NurCreations Avocado & Matcha Green Tea Hair Mask

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask w/Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang on top


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 14, 2019)

Hydrated fenugreek mask + SM Boabab and Tea Tree Oil Con.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jul 14, 2019)

Mielle Organics Protein Free DC + Canola Oil W/ Hot Head Cap


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 19, 2019)

DC'ing night with Annabelle's Peach Hibiscus Conditioning Mask under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
MHC Honey Hair Mask


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jul 20, 2019)

Its been a while since I checked in but I'm back! LoL
I currently started making YouTube videos and have a Journey to Long hair Facebook page  so I'm give hair care tips.
With that I always have to do a deep conditioning!!! Which is my favorite thing to do.
This week I went with the NEW AUSSIE 3 MINUTE MIRACLE CURLS DEEEP CONDITIONER. It felt amazing! Of course I didnt keep it on for just 3minutes. LOL! I kept it on for about 30mins under my heated conditioning cap. The tangles simply melted away. 
Because I noted some breakage about 3 inches from my roots all over my hair I will be paying close attention to my moisture levels...  I think I will use AUSSIE again this week and see what my hair feels like again .


----------



## naturalyogini (Jul 20, 2019)

After the Soultanicals disaster. I deep conditioned with Jlexillc Fenugreek mask under a heating cap. Hair felt smooth, strong and moisturized.


----------



## waff (Jul 20, 2019)

TGIN honey miracle mask : ended up leaving it for 5 hours as I took a nap with my hot head on. Left my hair so juicy 
I am thinking of increasing my DC schedule to each time I wash my hair. Mid week DC can be shorter with an elasticity/protein treatment, and keep the weekend for the longer moisture DC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2019)

DC'd with Annabelle's Hibiscus DC under heat for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Silk Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 29, 2019)

I think I’m reverse washing my hair today. I have Ion pigments color conditioner in my hair right now (magenta.) I’ll leave it in for a few hours and just shampoo/blow dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino DC'er

Under Steamer
The corner of a jar of MHC Honey Hair Mask & Bel Nouvo Castor Deep Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 4, 2019)

DC'd today with TGIN Honey Miracle DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2019)

Under Dryer:
The Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot Restructurizer

Under Steamer:
Bel Nouvo's Castor Deep Conditioner


----------



## waff (Aug 10, 2019)

Hask Argan oil repairing DC for 1-2 hrs under heated cap


----------



## blazingbeauty (Aug 13, 2019)

Saturday: Aphogee 2 Step Rx (Step 1) - no heat, just let it sit for 20 min (too tired to pull out the blowdryer)


----------



## waff (Aug 15, 2019)

Keratin Protein Smoothing Deep Conditioner for 2-3 hours under heated cap, decided to go with a medium-strong protein treatment post the blow out I had this last week to prep for WNG


----------



## waff (Aug 16, 2019)

macadamia hair repair mask for 1-2 hours under heated cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls & Potions Bamboo and Fermented Rice Water Rinse

Under Steamer:
Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor DC'er


----------



## waff (Aug 18, 2019)

Curls Cashmere & Caviar Hair Masque :2-3 hr under hot head cap


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 21, 2019)

Still here. I don’t Deep condition as much as I used to but I still try to DC once a week.

I spray it on now just for easier application and so I don’t have to part as much, sit under for 15-20 mins and bathe or shower as usual.

Tonight was wash night/day

Did my usual shampooing, didn’t Condition, went straight for deep conditioning with the 
Tosowoong Repair Hair Sleeping Mask, use heat for 20 mins, rinsed added leave ins as usual, and have my hair braided up.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Been away for a while due to my faux locs but this past weekend I took them out and Tuesday I deep conditioned with Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Moisture Mask. This is my first time using it. I let it sit overnight due to laziness but I love it. When I first put it on I didn't think it would do much but it is very good. Can't wait to try it with heat.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Aug 23, 2019)

naturalagain2 said:


> Been away for a while due to my faux locs but this past weekend I took them out and Tuesday I deep conditioned with Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Moisture Mask. This is my first time using it. I let it sit overnight due to laziness but I love it. When I first put it on I didn't think it would do much but it is very good. Can't wait to try it with heat.



If you’ve tried the TMC Heavenly Halo Mask, would you say it’s better than the Tropical Moringa DC? I’ve been eyeing both.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m under the dryer with Kerastase Therapiste. I shampood with Giovanni Ultra moist olive oil shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2019)

Under Dryer:
The Mane Choice Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer

Under Steamer:
Bel Nouvo's Castor Deep Conditioner


----------



## waff (Aug 25, 2019)

Nexxus Humectress Moisture masque with protein complex
I was planing to leave it for 2-3 hours under hot head cap, but it made my scalp tingly a bit in the crown area and my skin kinda of warm in an allergic reaction kinda of way. Idk if it gets worst I might rinse it off fast. I am glad I got the travel size packet to try it out.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 27, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> If you’ve tried the TMC Heavenly Halo Mask, would you say it’s better than the Tropical Moringa DC? I’ve been eyeing both.



No that was my first Mane Choice mask I've ever used, so I don't know. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 27, 2019)

DC'd last night for 10 minutes under the dryer with Influance Multiplex Conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 27, 2019)

DC'ing tonight with Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2019)

Steaming:
Phyto Karite DC'er


----------



## waff (Sep 1, 2019)

Mielle organics babassu oil DC for 2-3 hours under hot head


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 1, 2019)

Dc'd with TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 6, 2019)

DC'd last night for 10 minutes under the dryer with Influance Multiplex Conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2019)

Under Dryer:
C&P FRW and Bamboo 

Under Steamer:
Phytojojoba


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ve been under the dryer with Kerastase Chronologiste for at least 30 minutes. It’s time to rinse this stuff out lol


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 19, 2019)

*poof*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions Bamboo & FRW Rinse

Under Steamer:
Phytojojoba Hair Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 22, 2019)

DC'ing now with The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover Manageability and Softening Mask under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 27, 2019)

I did a 30 minute prepping with my magenta color conditioner, washed with Giovanni ultra moist and I’m under the dryer with Keracare Humecto


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 28, 2019)

DC'd today with Shea Moistures 10 in 1 Sperfuit Complex Dc under heat for 30  mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2019)

Today:
Under Dryer: Curls and Potions FRW & Bamboo Hair Rinse

Under Steamer: Phytokarite and Phytojojoba mixed


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2019)

DC'd tonight with Naturelle Grow Protein Free DC under heat for 3o mins.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Oct 5, 2019)

DC’d today with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba DC + Oil + Heat Cap for 45 min


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 6, 2019)

DC for 1hr today with Shea Moistures Manuka Honey &Mafura Intensive Hydration Hair Masque. 
I appreciate when a product actually delivers on its claims.  Intensive Hydration.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2019)

DC with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein and FC Coco Rose Moisturizing deep conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions FRW & Bamboo 

Under Steamer:
Phytojojoba Hair Mask


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 7, 2019)

This weekend DC'ed with Shescentit Tropical Coconut and Rice Milk Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2019)

Steaming with:
Phytokarite DC'er w/Wheat Germ Oil (on top)


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2019)

*My Wash Routine Tomorrow:*

-Prepoo - @Chicoro's prepoo
-Shampoo - Nairobi Detox Shampoo
*-Protein Tretment - Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor with heat
-Moisture treatment - Nairobi Humecta-Sil also with heat*
-Leave-in/Moisturize - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer

Wig for styling - n0t sure which one yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2019)

Under Steamer with:
Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er *discontinued* One of the G.O.A.T's


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 20, 2019)

DC'd last night with Shea Moisture 10-in-1 Superfruit Reneal System under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 20, 2019)

On Saturday, DCd while in the shower with CRN Coconut Water Penetrating Treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2019)

Today I used Design Essentials 6 in 1 Reconstructive Conditioner as my protein DC and Nairobi Humecta-Sil as my moisturizing DC.


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 29, 2019)

I clarified my hair (Elucence) and then DC'ed with APB Strawberry Mango and Aloe Conditioner. It was amazingly moisturizing and gave my hair tons of slip. Unfortunately it doesn't appear to be on her site right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo Hair Rinse

Under Steamer:
Sarenzo's Pumpkin Deep Conditioning Hair Mask


----------



## blazingbeauty (Nov 2, 2019)

AP Moisture Miracle DC + Hot Head Cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo

Under Steamer:
Sarenzo's Pumpkin Deep Conditioning Hair Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2019)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Natural Cinnamon Dc under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2019)

Tomorrow I will be DCing with Kerastase Masquintense Deep Conditioner. I have a few Kerastase DCs and have not used them in years. They still smell really nice so I believe they are still good to use. We shall see.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Nov 11, 2019)

Deep conditioning with the The Mane Choice’s Exotic Kool-Aid ...Mask. Probably gonna leave it in overnight.


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 11, 2019)

Deep conditioned with The Mance Choice Heavenly Halo Mask. This mask is my favorite it leaves my hair so soft and moisturized


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions Fermented Rinse Water and Bamboo Rinse

Under Steamer:
Claudie's Intense Avocado DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 16, 2019)

I finished up my Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Dc and also used BASK YAM Nectar DC on hair with heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2019)

DC'd with Shescentit Riche Moisture Masque for the first time. I found this little jewel in my stash and it has slip for days. 30 minutes with heat. I like this DC.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2019)

*Today I used:*

Protein DC - Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor
Moisture DC - Kerastase Relax & NG Rose Clay Combo

I actually combined all 3 because I was too lazy to do 2 separate treatments. I don't regret it at all since my hair detangled like a breeze after applying the treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2019)

DC'ing tonight Marie Dean Garlic Moisturizing DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2019)

*This is my regimen this coming Sunday:*

-Prepoo with NG Rose Clay, avg, and evoo
-Shampoo - Nairobi Detox Poo
-Shampoo - Keracare Deatngling & Moisturizing Poo
*-Protein Treatment - Nairobi Prota-Sil Reconstructor & Strengthening Treatment
-Moisturizing Treatment - Nairobi Humecta-Sil Moisture Replenishing Conditioner*
-Leave-in with Redken Extreme Anti-Snap (looks like I may need some Nairobi Leave-in)
-M/S Nairobi Hair & Scalp Daily Moisturizing Hairdress and sealed with Nairobi Vita-Sheen Hairdress


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2019)

When I first started my hair journey I would deep condition twice back to back and all weekend. My hair did much better. But then life got busy and I stopped doing it. Now I'm going to try it again and see how it goes. 

Thursday night I deep conditioned with TGIN Deep Conditioner which I love. I deep conditioned over night. This morning I rinsed and deep conditioned with Kerastase something or other. I put on a lot of plastic caps and let it sit for hours while I worked. 

I need to figure out a way to do this every weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2019)

DC'ing with:
Claudie's Avocado DC'er *discontinued*


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2019)

DC'd with Marie Deans Garlic Moisturizing DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 18, 2019)

DC'ing with  Jakeala Honey  Sweet Thang Hair Mask for 15 mins under heat.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2019)

DC'ing right now with MIelle's Rosemary Mint Stregthening Masque for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions FRW and Bamboo Hair Rinse

Under Steamer:
Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2019)

*Today I had some time on my hands so I washed and deep conditioned my hair. MY scalp was a little itchy too so here is what I used*:

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Nairobi PamperSoft Moisturizing & Detangling Shampoo
*-Nairobi PamperPak Moisturizing Conditioning Treatment*
-Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Protein leave-in followed by
-Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey leave-in
-Air Drying and will M/S with Nairobi Daily Moisturizing Hairdress and sealed with a combination of Nairobi Vita-Sheen and some diy shea butter.


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 28, 2019)

Dc'd with Shea Moisture Protein and yorgurt...i think that's what its called, for 30 min.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 29, 2019)

DC'd with BASK YAM Nectar under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2019)

DC’d under steamer with my diy fenugreek mask for 30 minutes


Then DC’d under steamer with Curl Origin More Moisture please DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
Claudie's Avocado Intense DC'er *discontinued*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
CeCe's Fermented Rice Water DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2020)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Slipper Elm Barn & Natural Cinnamon DC for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Henna to color
*-Nairobi Stimu-Sil combined with Dudleys Cream Protein Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.*
-Nairobi Pamperfuse Leave-in
-M/S with QB BRBC sealed with my diy Shea Butter mix.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 7, 2020)

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? All year*
*How often will you DC? Once a week. I'm in braids right now though so once I take the braids out next month I'll start with once a week.
What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint. Shea Moisture Manuka Honey.*
*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? Natural. 3c/4a. Low porosity*
*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? Thicker and more moisturized hair. Enhance my curl pattern,*
*Starting photo: I have box braids right now so I'll have to take photo once I take them out*


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 7, 2020)

DC'd with Joico KPack Intensive Hydration therapy


----------



## mayoo (Jan 10, 2020)

Can I join guys? 

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *At least 1 year

*How often will you DC? *1x per week
*
What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)?*
So... All of them lol. I went back to the UK for Christmas and bought a whole bunch of new deep conditioners 
Please see them pictured lol. I tried to buy some brands that I wasn't aware of to see if I could find some hidden gems
*
What's your hair profile(relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)?* Natural, 4a/4b,  low porosity, thin strands

*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? *Moisture,and length retention. Also hoping to find my staple DCs
*Starting photo: attached ~~ 


*


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 10, 2020)

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> *How long do you plan to be in the challenge? All year
> How often will you DC? Once a week. I'm in braids right now though so once I take the braids out next month I'll start with once a week.
> What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint. Shea Moisture Manuka Honey.
> What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? Natural. 3c/4a. Low porosity
> ...



Your top DCs are also my top DCs, and we have a similar hair type/porosity


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 10, 2020)

mayoo said:


> Can I join guys?
> 
> *How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *At least 1 year
> 
> ...


Wowow your hair is amazing! What's your regimen?

BTW, that's a lot of DCs for someone who will only be deep conditioning 1x per year  haha


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2020)

*Good morning ladies. Today I used:*

-Amika Normcore Signature Shampoo  very moisturizing and a little goes a long way
-Amika Normcore Signature Conditioner as a quick rinse out - meh, don't need this one
*-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein)  slip galore - only need a little
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing) slots of slip as well - only need a little as well*

-Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-in mixed with Product Junkie's Smoothing Lotion and will seal later with maybe some Nairobi Vita-Sheen Hairdress and/or diy Shea Butter.

-Big plaits under wig to style.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 10, 2020)

Okay guys, so as I mentioned in my


Mapleoats said:


> Wowow your hair is amazing! What's your regimen?
> 
> BTW, that's a lot of DCs for someone who will only be deep conditioning 1x per year  haha



Oh gosh lol... Sorry, that's a typo. I DC 1x per week ugh lol... Still getting used to using my phone with this website

Thank you~you're so kind ~~
My regimen is not exactly settled yet as I'm experimenting and making some changes but here's the general gist~

Shampoo wash 1x per week 
DC with heat 1x per week 
Moisturise and seal 
Have been wearing twists for the last year and a bit

I fell off the wagon with deep conditioning over the past year and I just jumped back on a couple of months of ago. Hoping this challenge can keep me on track ~


----------



## mayoo (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey ladies~

So due to the fact that I bought wayyy too many DC  Products over the Christmas break, I'm gonna be doing a blog series to review all of the products. I bought a lot of products that I wasn't aware of before so I hope that I can find some gems ~~~

Anyway, here's the first post if you are interested :

https://longhaircareforum.com/blogs/deep-conditioner-review-curlykids-curly-deep-conditioner.885/ 

Also, if you have any tips on how I can improve the format/ any categories that I'm missing, I would be very grateful 

I'll also try to include more pictures from the next post! (coming this weekend hopefully)


----------



## mayoo (Jan 12, 2020)

DCed with *Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque* last night ~

 my hair is soft soft soofftttt. I wouldn't say moisturised, I wouldn't say strong, but I would say soft, if that makes sense? Anyeay, I'm loving the results and scent... Especially with the price. 

If you're interested in reading the whole review. Please see below 

https://longhaircareforum.com/blogs...-cantu-shea-butter-deep-treatment-masque.887/

*Does anyone else like/dislike this one? *


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 12, 2020)

DC'd with Marie Deans Garlic Moisturizing DC for 30 mins.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2020)

TGIN CPR Treatment - deep conditioned with heat, then wore a plastic cap all day. Will rinse out tonight and cowash.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 17, 2020)

DC'd tuesday with CON argan intensive conditioning treatment


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for your review! I’m going to try this out. I’m looking for another conditioner. 



mayoo said:


> DCed with *Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque* last night ~
> 
> my hair is soft soft soofftttt. I wouldn't say moisturised, I wouldn't say strong, but I would say soft, if that makes sense? Anyeay, I'm loving the results and scent... Especially with the price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dc’ed with heating cap using Queen Helene super cholesterol deep conditioner. I mixed it with TJ’s NourishSpa Conditioner. 

Results were just ok. I think because I haven’t Dc’ed in a while and my hair feels a little dry and super thick - not too soft. I have to get back on my regimen.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 17, 2020)

About to deep condition with the Elasta QP DPR-11+ deep penetrating remoisturising conditioner

Never used it before but I'm looking to find some more affordable DC staples. 

It was a hit on LHCF 2003-2010ish before all of the new brands came in (yes, I've gone THAT deep into the archives lol) so let's see if it matches the hype. 

I'm a bit worried since I see mineral oil AND petroleum on the ingredients list....

Will write a review and post later on


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 18, 2020)

DC'd today with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss Conditioner for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2020)

Under Dryer:
HTN Amino Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
Afroveda's Ashlii Red Raspberry DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2020)

*This weekend this is my regimen:*

-Pre poo with a mixture of AVG, NF Rose Clay, and Ricebran oil
-Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
*-Deep condition with DM Anti-Aging Treatment (Protein)
-DC with a mixture of Kerastase Oleo-Relax and Amika Nourishing DC (Moisture*)
-Leave-in with a mixture of Nairobi Pamperfuse and Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
-Seal with my diy Shea Butter
-Air Dry and wig to style


----------



## mayoo (Jan 20, 2020)

Deep conditioned with Elasta QP DPR-11 Deep Penetrating Remoisturising Conditioner for the first time this weekend. Results were interesting, I guess. 

Here's review of anyone is interested :

https://longhaircareforum.com/blogs...p-penetrating-remoisturising-conditioner.897/

Pic attached is taken just after I washed the product out


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 20, 2020)

mayoo said:


> About to deep condition with the Elasta QP DPR-11+ deep penetrating remoisturising conditioner
> 
> Never used it before but I'm looking to find some more affordable DC staples.
> 
> ...


It's actually very good. I don't mind mineral oil or petroleum, and awesome when used with heat


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 20, 2020)

Joico Moisture conditioner


----------



## mayoo (Jan 21, 2020)

mayoo said:


> Deep conditioned with Elasta QP DPR-11 Deep Penetrating Remoisturising Conditioner for the first time this weekend. Results were interesting, I guess.
> 
> Here's review of anyone is interested :
> 
> ...




No... Just no. Never again. I will never use this DC or any other with mineral oil or petroleum again,

While I am Re-moisturising my hair throughout the week, I am noticing breakage.... This doesn't usually happen to me... Never again

My cousin is on her way AS WE SPEAK to pick up every product with mineral oil in this room


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Design Essentials Milk & Honey Neutralizing Shampoo
*-Design Essentials Milk & Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructor
-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein treatment)
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing mask)*
-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
-Fenugreek Tea Rinse on Scalp as my growth aid
-Braided in 3 big plaits to style under wigs as my protective style for the week.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 26, 2020)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi ladies! Last weekend I DC'ed with APB Rice Water Conditioner under my steamer for 35 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 1, 2020)

DC'd with Curl of Essance Banana DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2020)

Today Under Dryer:
Nature's Little Secret Milk Strengthening Conditioner (A combination of Coconut Milk & Goat's Milk)

Under Steamer:
Nature's Little Secret Rose Moisture Hydrating Deep Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 8, 2020)

DC'd on Friday with Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner for 30 mins under heat.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 9, 2020)

About to DC with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey for the first time.

Really hope it lives up to the hype!


----------



## mayoo (Feb 9, 2020)

mayoo said:


> About to DC with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey for the first time.
> 
> Really hope it lives up to the hype!




It DID live up to the hype! I think I'm gonna add it to my list of staples

Here's a review if you are interested :

https://longhaircareforum.com/blogs...a-moisture-manuka-honey-intense-moisture.925/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Nature's Little Secret Milk Strengthening DC'er

Under Steamer:
Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Moisturizing DC'er


----------



## Kiaray8 (Feb 9, 2020)

Second week deep conditioning with crece pelo and I’m obsessed. I think this will be my holy grail DC as I usually only have stylers as holy grails.


----------



## waff (Feb 9, 2020)

prepood with neutrogena triple moisture deep recovery hair mask for 30 mins under heat, then left for hours before shampoo
Rinse out with joico k pak color therapy luster lock treatment for 10 mins under plastic cap


----------



## waff (Feb 12, 2020)

prepood with Olaplex no 3, left for 2 hours
DC with Joico K-PAK Intense Hydrator for 10 mins under plastic cap


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Friday! I'm loving on my hair today with 30 mins under the dryer with Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Feb 15, 2020)

DCed yesterday under the heating cap for an hour using Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment masque. I just tried it for the first time and it was just ok for me. Not sure if I will use it again.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 15, 2020)

DC'd with Annabelle's Garlic Conditioner under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Nature's Little Secret Milk Strengthening DC'er

Under Steamer:
Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Moisturizing DC'er


----------



## mayoo (Feb 16, 2020)

Currently dcing with Africa's Best Coconut Creme Restorative Conditioner- under hooded dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## mayoo (Feb 16, 2020)

DCed today with Africa's Best Coconut Creme Restorative Conditioner... Mistake. Found a lot if short pieces of hair while I was styling. I'm starting to think that protein DCs really aren't for me 

Full review here if you are considering trying 
it:   https://longhaircareforum.com/blogs...st-coconut-creme-restorative-conditioner.929/


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2020)

*Here's my regimen:*

-Nairobi Pampersoft Moisturizing shampoo
*-Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
-Dudley's Cream Protein Moisturizing DC*
-Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
-Big Braids under wig to style.


----------



## waff (Feb 19, 2020)

pre poo Protein: Aphogee 2 min reconstructor mixed with Aminotouch pure protein, 30 min under heat and 2 hour left under plastic cap
DC after shampoo: Joico moisture recovery balm for 10 min under plastic cap


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 22, 2020)

DC'd with Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque under heat for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
CurlOfEssence FRW DC'er


----------



## waff (Feb 23, 2020)

pre poo moisture: Neutrogena triple moisture recovery mask, 30 min under heat and 2 hour left under plastic cap

DC: Joico K-Pak Color therapy luster treatment for 10 mins under plastic cap


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 23, 2020)

I've been deep conditioning weekly guys I swear. Just keep forgetting to post. I DC'd thursday with CON argan intensive deep conditioner mixed with some grape seed oil.


----------



## waff (Feb 26, 2020)

pre poo: Olaplex no 3 for 2 hour left under plastic cap

DC: Joico K-PAK Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor for 10 min under plastic cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 29, 2020)

Not sure what I'll be DC'ing with yet?


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 29, 2020)

DC'd with TGIN Honey Moisture Mask with heat for 30 mins.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 29, 2020)

Under the dryer for 30 mins with
Bellisso's Keratin Protein Masque
Smells nice, feminine and girly but we'll see what my hair behaves like when my wash day is over.

ETA:Results: Soft, smooth silky hair! 
I kept the conditioner in for longer than I planned because #mylife but I love the results of this random DC I picked up off of Amazon.


----------



## Prisangela (Mar 1, 2020)

DC'd with a mix of motions Moisture plus CON argan strengthening deep condishing mask and CON honey deep conditioning mask with some shea oil =)


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 7, 2020)

DC'd today with TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2020)

Yesterday:
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 9, 2020)

steamed NG Indian Rose Clay Deep conditioner yesterday.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 14, 2020)

I've used too many protein DCs lately... Paying more attention to ingredients from on. 

Used Aunt Jackie's Super Softening kids conditioner last weekend. My hair really seems to like that brand


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Claudie's Reconstructor *discontinued*

Under Steamer:
Afroveda's Ashlii Amla Red Raspberry DC'er *discontinued*


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 14, 2020)

DC'd with Adwoa Baomint Deep Conditioner under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 14, 2020)

DCed with Cantu Deep Treatment Masque last night. Mixed with olive oil and himalayan salt


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Avocado & Matcha Green Tea DC'er

Under Steamer:
Cream & Coco's Caribbean Sorrell DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
Koils By Nature's Cocoaloe Ultra Moisturizing DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Under Dryer:*
> *Cream & Coco's Avocado & Matcha Green Tea DC'er*
> *Under Steamer:*
> *Cream & Coco's Caribbean Sorrell DC'er*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Couldn't do it today...

I HATE the way the Avocado one smells  

And both are overpriced & under-performers. 

I just couldn't waste my time today on these...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Couldn't do it today...
> 
> I HATE the way the Avocado one smells
> ...


Are you going to get rid of them @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Are you going to get rid of them*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Any suggestions?

I can't


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I can't


Prepoo with them and a oil  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Prepoo with them and a oil*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Maybe the Sorrell one?  I'm not using the other one. 

Way too Perfumey.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Maybe the Sorrell one?  I'm not using the other one.
> 
> Way too Perfumey.


I hate when that happens.  Too strong to
Use @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Claudie's Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Cream & Coco's Caribbean Sorrell DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 4, 2020)

Deep conditioned with Sukesh Ayurveda mask with coconut milk for 25 minutes


Currently steaming with Naturelle Grow for 45-50 minutes under steamer


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 11, 2020)

DC'd with Natures Ego Black Tea and Molasses DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2020)

Under Dryer:
AO's GPB (Original)

Under Steamer:
AO's HSR (Original)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2020)

*I finally washed, colored and treated my hair this afternoon. It was a mess.*

*Here's my regimen:
*
Avlon Normalizing Shampoo
Henna to color
*Amika Triple Rx as my protein treatment
Amika Nourishing Mask and Kerastase Oleo Relax as my moisturizing treatments*
Nairobi Pamperfuse Leave-in


----------



## felic1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Rozlewis said:


> DC'ing with Natural Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark DC under heat for 30 mins.



Hello Rozlewis it's a pleasure to see a picture of you. Still using that cake recipe!


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dc'ed on Saturday with QH Super Cholesterol under heating cap for 90 minutes. Also used aphogee treatment. Hair was nice and soft.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Apr 17, 2020)

Dcing right now under a plastic cap with QH Super Cholesterol. I may DC overnight. Also may use heating cap later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream

Under Steamer:
Koils By Nature Cocoaloe and CeeCee's ACV and Honey DC'er


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m currently deep conditioning with Kerastase Therapiste (protein) and keracare Humecto (moisture.) I’ll cowash with Giovanni Ultra Smooth. Gotta preserve this keratin treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2020)

Under Dryer:
AE Garlic Treatment

Under Steamer:
A mix of CeCe's (Curl Of Essance) DC'ers *trying to use both up*


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (May 8, 2020)

DCing on unwashed/dry hair sprayed down with a mix of aloe vera and fenugreek tea
Conditioner: Queen Helene Super Cholesterol
Heating Cap for about 2 hours

ETA: I also added whipped Shea butter to my conditioner. LOVED it! I will continue to do this combination: aloe vera/fenugreek tea/whipped Shea butter/QH Super Cholesterol


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 9, 2020)

I'd like to join. I'm off work due to rona so I have time to really care for my hair the way I should

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? for the rest of the year
How often will you DC? once a week
What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? mielle organics babassu & mint deep conditioner. shea moisture manuka honey hair mask
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? natural. low porosity
What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? more moisturized hair. stronger hair. retain more length. thicker hair
Starting photo: coming soon. my hair is in a gelled up bun right now*


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 13, 2020)

deep conditioned with the pantene gold series repair mask. i also mixed some ayuverdic powders in the dc. my curls were poppin when i rinsed it out


----------



## Rozlewis (May 13, 2020)

DC'd with Annabelle's Garlic DC for 30 mins.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 14, 2020)

DC’d last night with Annabelles Extreme Hydration

Tonight I’m using the Mixed Chicks DC


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (May 15, 2020)

doing an overnight DC using QH Super Cholesterol
- DCing on unwashed/dry hair sprayed down with aloe vera and added Whipped Shea Butter to dry strands
Heating Cap for about 2 hours; then going to bed...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 16, 2020)

Steaming with Negesbanda Quench my Curls deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions Bamboo & Fermented Rice Water Treatment

Under Dryer:
NurCreations Okra and Aloe DC'er


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 20, 2020)

deep conditioned with the mielle oganics mint and babbasu deep conditioner mixed with alma powder and another powder...i'm drawing a blank on the name. My hair so much softer and more manageable now that I've been deep conditioning on a regular


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Under Dryer:*
> *NurCreations Okra and Aloe DC'er*


This was actually Irish Moss & Burdock Root DC'er


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (May 23, 2020)

DCing today w/ QH Super Cholesterol. First I sprayed my strands w/ fenugreek tea and aloe juice. Then saturated strands with whipped shea and applied the QH super cholesterol.

FYI - I did my 6 week Aphogee Treatment last night and this is my follow up DC.

HHG!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 23, 2020)

I decided to DC with Natures Ego Black Tea and Molasses DC for 30 mins.


----------



## metro_qt (May 23, 2020)

I've been deep conditioning for a few hours with the Briogeo repair mask. .. I think it's called don't despair, repair.

This is the follow up to my pre-poo Olaplex treatment


----------



## Rozlewis (May 26, 2020)

DC'd tonight with The Mane Choice Fresh Mango & Passion Fruit Mask under heat for 20 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Curls & Potions FRW and Bamboo Strengthening Rinse

Under Steamer:
Kinky Kashmere (Unmasked)


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (May 29, 2020)

DC'ing today w/ my QH Super Cholesterol. Spraying strands first with Fenugreek Tea/Aloe Juice mix. I will probably DC for at least 4 hours, if not all day.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 31, 2020)

Deep conditioned with mielle organics babassu and mint deep conditioner mixed with Alma and brahmi powder. My lair was left soft strong and manageable


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 5, 2020)

Deep conditioned with the Shea Moisture Manuka honey mask. Added some brahmi powder to it.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jun 6, 2020)

DC’ed last Tuesday with QH Super Cholesterol. I sprayed my strands with fenugreek tea. I sat under the heating cap for 2 hours.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 6, 2020)

will be deep conditioning with Briogeo don't despair mask... for the rest of the day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

Today:
Under Dryer: AO's GPB (Original Formula)
Under Steamer: AO's HSR (Original Formula)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 13, 2020)

Deep conditioned with my Mielle Organics mint conditioner. I really love this stuff. My hair always comes out nice and soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Curls & Potions Bamboo & FRW Rinse

Under Steamer:
Kinky Kashmere DC'er


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2020)

Friday-
PJN “Rice Water Dc” 45min

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 24, 2020)

the other day I deep conditioned my hair with the mielle organics babassu and mint deep conditioner. I added some brahmi powder. i love how soft and manageable my hair is now that I'm deep conditioning on a regular basis


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2020)

Under Dryer:
NurCreations Irish Moss & Burdock Root Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Kinky Kashmere Unmasked DC'er


----------



## january noir (Jul 12, 2020)

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> Deep conditioned with my Mielle Organics mint conditioner. I really love this stuff. My hair always comes out nice and soft


My hair seems to like this conditioner too.  I think I'm going to get a few jars during the sale.


----------



## Lita (Jul 13, 2020)

Deep Condition with Soultanicals”Chebe Mask” 1hr without heat & 45min with heat

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2020)

Under Dryer:
NurCreations Irish Moss & Burdock Root Protein Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Kinky Kashmere Mask Undone


----------



## Curls&Caramel (Jul 26, 2020)

I know that I'm super late for the challenge, but I hope it's ok to hop in. I just subscribed to LHCF today.

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *The end of the year.
*How often will you DC?* Once a week? Twice if my supplies last.
*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? *Keracare Humecto Creme Conditioner. I would love to try others as well, but I'm limited on what I can have shipped to Japan.
*What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? *Relaxed.
*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? *I want to revitalize these crispy ends and keep my new growth soft so I can feel comfy stretching my relaxers.
*Starting photo: *My profile pic is the most recent
*
Do you guys DC on the same day that you cowash with a cheapie conditioner? I wasn't sure how following one up with the other would work out.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Curls & Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo Rinse


Steaming Today:
AO's HSR (original)


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Aug 1, 2020)

DC'ing today (after removing my braids 3 wks) with QH Super Cholesterol under heating cap for 30 minutes

Prepoo'd for an hour with aloe vera juice and mustard oil.


----------



## Lita (Aug 2, 2020)

On Friday-
Deep conditioned for 50min with SSI"Curl Moisture Mask"

*My hair was so soft after & smells divine..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Curls&Caramel (Aug 2, 2020)

Deep conditioned yesterday with Keracare Humecto Creme conditioner. Added Avocado, Coconut, and Olive oil.  Co-washed once this week as well. Not sure if I should skip the co-wash and just add another deep conditioning session. Could get pricey though. Deep conditioner aint cheap. How often are you ladies DCing a week? Anyone substituting cowashes for DCs for the challenge?


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Nov 6, 2020)

Where are you all at, ladies?? 

Sorry, I've been MIA too.  But still conditioning. Biweekly because I've been wearing my hair straight.

Today I am going to whip out my steamer and I'm using Aveda botanical repair strengthening conditioner.  I've been using it for the past 6 weeks due to wearing my hair straight. I will steam for 30-45 minutes.

Next week I will be hiding my hair until January - but will still be conditioning and checking in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2020)

Under Dryer:
TMC Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer

Under Steamer:
SSI's Juicy Shot and NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Hair Mask


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2020)

DCing with Curl of Essance Banana DC.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 29, 2020)

Curls&Caramel said:


> Deep conditioned yesterday with Keracare Humecto Creme conditioner. Added Avocado, Coconut, and Olive oil.  Co-washed once this week as well. Not sure if I should skip the co-wash and just add another deep conditioning session. Could get pricey though. Deep conditioner aint cheap. How often are you ladies DCing a week? Anyone substituting cowashes for DCs for the challenge?



I don't co-wash at all, just DC.  I DC twice a week by rotating my selection of conditioners.  I can get multiple uses out of each as I am not heavy handed with my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2020)

Under Plastic with L'Occitane (tryna' use up )
Under Steamer with NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea


----------



## londonfog (Dec 4, 2020)

Just gonna jump in right here all at the end of 2020.  I've been crocheting for the past 2.5 years with some setbacks and finally wearing my own hair out.  She's super dry and I need to step up my DC game.

*How long do you plan to be in the challenge? *Til y'all stop the challenge.
*How often will you DC? *At least once weekly
*What DCs will you use (top 5-10 if you can't list them all)? *Right now I have ORS Replenishing conditioner but I will be shopping for some more. * 
What's your hair profile (relaxed/natural, porosity, strand size, etc)? *natural, low porosity
*What goals do you hope regular DCs will help you achieve? *healthier strands, length retention
*Starting photo: *


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 6, 2020)

DCing right now with a V05 and bhringraj mix.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 6, 2020)

First try tonight was Bekura Beauty Y.A.M. Nectar.  I definitely loved the way it goes onto the hair.  It is not nearly as sticky as Henna Sooq Honey but both products needs to applied to WET hair.  Can't wait to see how my hair feels after I rinse it out.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 7, 2020)

DC’d this morning under the hair dryer with TGIN Miracle Repairx Deep Hydrating Mask for 20 minutes. My hair feels better already!


----------



## londonfog (Dec 12, 2020)

Sitting under the hair dryer now with TGIN Miracle Repairx Deep Hydrating for 20 minutes. I added some EVOO as well.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2020)

DCing right now with Alikay Naturals’ Avocado Cream Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> *First try tonight was Bekura Beauty Y.A.M. Nectar.  I definitely loved the way it goes onto the hair.  It is not nearly as sticky as Henna Sooq Honey but both products needs to applied to WET hair.  Can't wait to see how my hair feels after I rinse it out.*


@mzteaze 
Final thoughts about YAM?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2020)

Under Heat Cap:
TMC Green Tea & Carrot Restructurizer

Under Steamer:
Jessicurl Deep Treatment


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 15, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Final thoughts about YAM?



My hair felt very soft and moisturized.  I'm pretty sure I like this way more and find it better than Henna Sooq honey conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2020)

DCing with a mix of amla and V05. The messiness.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2020)

Shay72 said:


> DCing with a mix of amla and V05. *The messiness.....*


@Shay72


----------



## londonfog (Jan 3, 2021)

Skipped DC’ing for two weeks but got under the hair dryer with TGIN Miracle Repairx Deep Hydrating Mask for 20 minutes last Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2021)

Under Dryer:
TMC Green Tea & Carrot Restructurizer

Under Steamer:
Jessicurl Deep Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2021)

Under Dryer:
The Mane Choice Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer

Under Steamer:
Miss Jessie's Super Sweet Back Treatment w/She Scent It's Juicy Moisture Shot


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2021)

Yesterday, steamed in the shower: Mielle Babassu Oil & Mint + CR Algae Renew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2021)

Curl Junkie's Deep Fix Banana Hibiscus (Under Plastic Cap & Turbie Twist)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2021)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2021)

Saturday:
Curl Junkie's Banana & Hibiscus 

Today (Thursday):
Miss Jessie's Super Sweet Back


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2021)

Today:
The Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot
Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2021)

Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Treatment


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 3, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Treatment


@IDareT'sHair This sounds nice. How was it for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> *This sounds nice. How was it for you?*


@GGsKin
 
It is Excellent.  

So is the Curl Rehab


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2021)

AO's GBP (original - my last bottle)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2021)

Sarenzo Beauty:
Amla & Bamboo Deep Conditioning Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2021)

Curl Junkie Deep Fix Hibiscus & Banana


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2021)

Will use:
Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Hair Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2021)

MJ's Super Sweetback Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2021)

Curl Junkie's Hibiscus & Banana


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Curl Junkie's Hibiscus & Banana*


REPEAT!


----------



## GGsKin (May 20, 2021)

DC yesterday. For a shot of protein, I used Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba con. And for moisture, SSI Juicy Curls Hair Mask. I noticed how this mask really seemed to penetrate my hair well after covering in the shower for 15 mins or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2021)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 4, 2021)

Yesterday I used SSI Juicy Curls Hair Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2021)

A "Seller" sent me a sample size of FRW DC'er.  That's what I used, but don't remember who it is from.  

Feels Good. 

Wish I hadn't got rid of the packaging.


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2021)

Deep Conditione-
Honeys Handmade”Restore Curl Restorative”mask 40min with heat.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2021)

APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2021)

I still have this fenugreek mask in my hair since Sunday  , mixed with a little Tropic Hair Feast and SSI Juicy Curls mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2021)

Annabelle's Perfect Blends: Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Annabelle's Perfect Blends: Ultra Conditioning Souffle*


REPEAT!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2021)

*Today:*

I used Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment followed by Dudley's Cream protein for moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2021)

APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle.  I need to put another DC'er in rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2021)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 18, 2021)

DC in the shower today SSI Juicy Curls + Tropic Hair Feast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2021)

APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2021)

A corner of APB UCS and some MHC "Olive You"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2021)

MHC Olive You


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2021)

SSI Juicy Curls w/SSI Juicy Shot on top!  @GGsKin @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2021)

SSI's Juicy Curls Hair Mask


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 23, 2021)

I need to get back to regular DC'ing, so I am rejoining. 
Doing an overnight DC with APB Cholesterol.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Sep 24, 2021)

Aggie said:


> *Today:*
> 
> I used Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment followed by Dudley's Cream protein for moisture.


Hi. Has the DRC been disconnected? I read somewhere that it was


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2021)

SheScentIt's Tropical Coconut & Rice Milk DC'er


----------



## Napp (Sep 26, 2021)

*I need to get back to deep conditioning too. *
*
Today I used 
Joico K-PAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor

*
This was just ok for me. I will use it up but not repurchase. Plus I dont like the smell. Like old banana or something​​*Kerasilk Repower Volume Intensive Volume Treatment*​*





This stuff is the truth for fine limp hair. It gave my wash n go so much body and fullness. Smells very masculine and the scent lingers.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2021)

PROTEIN:
APB Keratin

MOISTURE:
SSI Juicy Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2021)

MyHoneyChild:
"Olive You"


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hi. Has the DRC been disconnected? I read somewhere that it was


Not sure since I haven't bought a new bottle in over a year. When it's done, I'll simply find something else if I can't find the DRC anymore. Nairobi has a similar one but it's used like the Aphogee brand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2021)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild "Olive You"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2021)

Alter Ego Garlic
SSI's Juicy Curls Hair Mask


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2021)

Deep conditioned today with NG Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm DC. Still wows me every time with it's softening and detangling abilities.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2021)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment

Under Steamer:
AE Garlic Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2021)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo's Protein Treatment

Under Steamer:
SSI's Rice Milk & Argan


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2021)

SSI's Tropical Coconut & Rice Milk w/EVOO on top and popped the Heating Cap on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2021)

Under Heat Cap:
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment

Under Steamer:
SSI Juicy Hair Mask


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2021)

SSI Riche Moisture Masque + Mielle Babassu & Mint combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> *SSI Riche Moisture Masque + Mielle Babassu & Mint combo*.


@GGsKin
Sounds like an interesting combo 

Is this intentional or are you trying to use something up?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 12, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin
> Sounds like an interesting combo
> 
> Is this intentional or are you trying to use something up?


@IDareT'sHair Lol It was intentional. I mainly wanted moisture after my Olaplex treatment, and not conditioning for 7 weeks but I also wanted light protein as something for the moisture to hold onto. 

I have a few jars of the Mielle and it used to be a great balance of moisture and light- but effective protein, but since they changed the formula, it doesn't work on my hair the way it used to. It's a little meh for me on its own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2022)

SSI's Tropical Coconut & Rice Milk DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2022)

Under Dryer:
APB's Keratin Protein Treatment

Under Steamer:
SSI's Tropical Coconut & Rice Milk DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2022)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
MyHoneyChild Olive You


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2022)

Protein: Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor mixed w/ Joico Kpak Reconstructor w/ heat for 30 mins. (My hair felt super strong using this combo)
Moisture: ORS Max Moisture Deep Conditioner mixed with Novex Argan Oil Mask. w/heat for 1 Hour. These masks are OK by themselves but not my favorite. They are almost finished so I am tossing them. I do not want another mediocre deep conditioning session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2022)

SSI's Tropical Coconut & Rice Milk DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2022)

SSI's Tropical Coconut & Rinse Milk DC'er (I think this one is discontinued?) I sure hope I have another one in my Stash


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2022)

Under Dryer:
TMC Green Tea & Carrot Restructurizer

Under Steamer:
SSI's Juicy Curls Hair Mask

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jul 15, 2022)

Checking in.
I’m still conditioning weekly, just haven’t been online in a while. I’m using LeKair Cholesterol that I found online on EBay, lol.  and I’ve added Irish moss gel to the conditioner that I made myself. I usually dc overnight, but I now have a weave in my hair (doing the DMM for summer and fall). So I will be DCing for about an hour under the heating cap and rinsing out.

how’s everyone’s deep conditioning going??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2022)

@Godsdaughter001  
Still DC'ing away!  

Thank you for bumping this thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2022)

SSI's Royal Honey & Argan DC'er (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2022)

Protein:
Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin DC'er
Moisture:
Olaplex #8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2022)

Olaplex #8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2022)

Olaplex #8 (Under Dryer)


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Aug 23, 2022)

DCed with an Ayurvedic conditioner (Aloe). I didn’t sit under the heating cap as usual, just had a plastic cap on my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2022)

Olaplex #8


----------



## Napp (Aug 27, 2022)

DC'ed with the original Deva Curl Melt into moisture. That stuff was so good. I hope the new formulation is just as good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2022)

@Napp  
What 'chu buy today?


----------



## Napp (Aug 27, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Napp
> What 'chu buy today?


Just a human hair puff. My BF think the synthetic ones are too scratchy lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2022)

Napp said:


> *Just a human hair puff. My BF think the synthetic ones are too scratchy lol*


@Napp 
 Lawd....I was kidding, but you didn't disappoint!


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Aug 30, 2022)

Used Vatika Aloe on my hair last night in the shower.  Tonight I plan on conditioning with my old school Queen Helene Super Cholesterol overnight. I took my weave out and letting my hair breathe for a few days. Then I'm putting it back in. Hiding my hair until January 2023.  Trying to get some inches!!! lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2022)

Protein:
Elizavecca Protein Rx

Moisture:
Olaplex 8


----------



## Napp (Sep 4, 2022)

DC'd with Joico Defy Damage Protective Masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2022)

Olaplex #8


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 12, 2022)

Saturday, I DCd with CR Algae Renew and Olaplex 4 in 1 Moisture Mask with heat, after using henna. Today, hair feels fantastic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2022)

Olaplex #8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2022)

Olaplex 8 (under dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2022)

Protein (Under Dryer):
Elizavecca Cera10 Protein Treatment

Moisturize (Under Dryer)
Olaplex 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2022)

Today Under Dryer:

PROTEIN:
Komaza Hair Care Protein Treatment

MOISTURE:
Olaplex 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Today Under Dryer:*
> *
> PROTEIN:
> Komaza Hair Care Protein Treatment
> ...


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2022)

Protein:
Affirm 5n1 Reconstructor (Under Dryer)

Moisture:
Olaplex 8 (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2022)

Protein:
Elizavecca Protein Treatment

Moisture:
Olaplex 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2023)

Protein Treatment:
Elizavecca Cera10 Protein Treatment

Moisture:
Olaplex 8


----------



## CoiledOrchids (Sunday at 5:39 PM)

Protein: 4bellaNaturale Fenugreek DC (used up)
Moisture: 4BellaNaturale Blueberry DC


----------



## Napp (Sunday at 9:53 PM)

Tigi Dumb Blonde reconstructor : 5 mins no heat and my fingers feel like hot knives cutting through butter while finger detangling


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sunday at 10:04 PM)

Napp said:


> *Tigi Dumb Blonde reconstructor :* 5 mins no heat and my fingers feel like hot knives cutting through butter while finger detangling


@Napp
Another Good One!


----------



## Napp (Monday at 8:11 PM)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Napp
> Another Good One!


Im down to two bottles! I am going to miss this stuff when it’s finished


----------

